# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > cologie >  L'nergie solaire serait en train de devenir la moins coteuse au monde

## Malick

*L'nergie solaire serait en train de devenir la moins coteuse au monde*
*mais sa disponibilit peut-elle assurer l'alimentation des datacenters ?*

En matire d'approvisionnement nergtique, les nergies renouvelables sont en train se faire une place importante dans le fonctionnement des socits spcialises en informatique. Les deux types d'nergies renouvelables les plus utilises par ces entreprises sont l'olienne et le solaire. Toutefois, l'diteur en ligne Bloomberg nous informe que le soleil est en train de devenir la meilleure source d'nergie au monde  exploiter.

Il convient de rappeler que Google, dans le cadre de sa volont de remdier  sa dpendance en nergie polluante, a rcemment annonc son objectif d'atteindre 100 % d'nergies renouvelables en 2017, cela pour l'ensemble de ses datacenters et bureaux. La firme de Mountain View a soutenu, lors de son annonce, que les nergies renouvelables seront sa seule source d'approvisionnement nergtique pour toutes les oprations qu'elle va effectuer et son choix est essentiellement port sur l'nergie olienne et l'nergie solaire.

Dans son analyse, Bloomberg nous fait savoir que durant l'anne 2016, le march mondial de l'nergie a connu une trs grande mutation ; cela parce que l'nergie solaire est en train de coter moins cher que les autres sources d'nergie. L'diteur en ligne soutient que la Chine contribue actuellement  rendre les prix du solaire les plus bas possible en dployant massivement le solaire. Il soutient que le solaire est maintenant un vritable concurrent des autres sources d'nergie habituellement utilises, d'autant plus qu'il arrive  damer le pion  certains comme les nergies fossiles  l'instar du gaz et du charbon. Pour mieux tayer ses arguments, Bloomberg nous informe que rcemment, un contrat sign en Chili et portant sur l'achat d'nergie solaire a affich un cot record de 29,10 dollars par mgawatt-heure, alors que les autres contrats conclus sur la base des nergies fossiles affichaient environ 64 dollars par mgawatt-heure soit le double du prix de l'nergie solaire. 

Zindler, un spcialiste de la politique amricaine travaillant au BNEF (Bloomberg New Energy Finance), a soutenu que les investissements dans le domaine du solaire taient quasi inexistants il y a de cela cinq ans, mais entre-temps des efforts ont t faits dans ce domaine. Michael Liebreich, prsident du Bloomberg New Energy Finance, affirme que durant l'anne 2016  il y aura environ 70 gigawatts d'nergie solaire qui seront nouvellement fournies, alors que celle de l'olienne est estime  59 gigawatts. 

Toutefois, la production d'nergie en continue  partir du solaire pourrait s'avrer difficile pour couvrir totalement les besoins en nergie de certaines socits et des datacenters. Cela rsulte du fait que le soleil n'est pas au rendez-vous de tous les jours dans certaines localits. Pour pallier cela, la construction de centrales oliennes s'avre tre trs utile, car cela permettra de produire continuellement de l'nergie. 

Sachant que les datacenters, pour assurer la disponibilit et la scurit des donnes stockes, fonctionnent 24h/24 pendant toute l'anne, le recours  l'nergie solaire ou photovoltaque pourrait ne pas tre opportun afin de garantir la continuit de leur approvisionnement en nergie.

Source : Bloomberg

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que les datacenters pourront profiter de l'nergie solaire pour un fonctionnement optimal ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Google atteindra son objectif de 100 % d'nergies renouvelables en 2017, pour l'ensemble de ses datacenters et bureaux

 ::fleche::  La Californie adopte des normes d'efficacit nergtique pour les ordinateurs et moniteurs. Cela devrait permettre de faire d'importantes conomies

----------


## RyzenOC

Le probleme du solaire c'est qu'il faut du soleil.

Il faut donc stocker de l'nergie (pour la nuit) dans des batteries cher, peu performante et trs polluante et je pense qu'il faut prendre en compte ce cot pour le solaire.
Pour moi la solution c'est un melange de diffrente nergies. oliennes pres des cotes, soleil dans les zones adapt et les barrages pour les pics.

Au final oui on peut alimenter des datacenters avec du solaire et de l'olien mais que faire si y'a pas de vent et pas de soleil ? reste les barrages (c'est pas tonnant que Google et Amazon en construise beaucoup) et la bonne vielle centrale thermique (charbon, gaz, ptrole) pour ces priodes difficile.

----------


## joublie

Une technique de stockage d'nergie est cense augmenter le cot du kW/h de seulement 1  2 centimes (10  20  par mgawatt), au final pas plus cher que le charbon. Cependant, la dure de stockage n'excde pas une nuit malgr toutes les astuces utilises. C'est bien court en cas de mto capricieuse. Bien sr, de tels dispositifs pourraient tre rpartis sur un *vaste* territoire pour compenser un manque d'ensoleillement local.
Voir https://pulse.edf.com/fr/voss-volant...ockage-solaire ; il y a aussi une prsentation sur Youtube (youtube.com/watch?v=N2u6EDwumdQ).
D'un autre ct, il faudrait optimiser la position gographique de l'implantation de la ferme de serveurs, compte tenu notamment de l'ensoleillement et de la temprature de l'air extrieur, et a parat dlicat. Finira-t-on par immerger les serveurs dans l'ocan pour les refroidir  peu de frais comme Microsoft l'a tent ?

----------


## Lyons

> L'nergie solaire serait en train de devenir la moins coteuse au monde


On en parle de ce titre ? Il ne correspond mme pas  ce que rapporte la source.
Ce que dit la source c'est que l'lectricit d'origine solaire est en train de devenir moins cher que l'nergie olienne, c'est tout. L'auteur prcise aussi que le cot de production du solaire et de l'olien sont moins cher que le charbon et le gaz mais a c'est pas nouveau.
En revanche, l'nergie la moins chre - et de trs trs loin - c'est le nuclaire.

Cela tient si on se contente du simple cot de production. Pour avoir un calcul des cots complets il faudrait prendre en compte l'impact sur le rseau.
Par exemple, pour diverses raisons de rgulations, un rseau qui a un fort taux de pntration des nergies renouvelables de type solaire et olien fera d'autre part une utilisations massive des barrages hydrolectriques et des centrales  gaz qui sont,  ma connaissance et si ma mmoire ne me fait pas dfaut, les deux types de centrales dont le cot de production est le plus lev.

'fin bon tout cela est bien plus complexe de comparer le cot de production / entretient d'une olienne et d'un panneau photovoltaque, tout ce qu'on lit dans les mdias sur les nergies renouvelables c'est en gnral de la poudre aux yeux pour le grand public.

----------


## Mingolito

> En revanche, l'nergie la moins chre - et de trs trs loin - c'est le nuclaire.


Si tu inclue le cot des accidents, le cot du dmantlement, et le cot de garde et de surveillance des dchets nuclaires pendant 300 000 ans je pense que l'nergie nuclaire va coter 10000 fois plus cher que l'nergie olienne. Mais a on s'en fou, non seulement on sera mort mais nos enfants et petits enfants aussi, et la terre appartiendra aux blattes qui rsistent trs bien aux radiations...

*La vrit :* 

1) On ne sais pas dmanteler une centrale, on y est jamais arriv, certaines sont en dmantlement depuis plus de 60 ans et on en voie pas la fin, et a coute des milliards.
2) On ne sais pas traiter ni stocker les dchets, le dernier projet d'enfouissement  t une catastrophe : La catastrophe nuclaire cache au Nouveau-Mexique (USA). Actuellement Areva ne traite pas vraiment les dchets ils sont stocks  ciel ouvert en Sibrie.
3) Les centrales ne sont pas sures, aucune ne l'est, ca peu pter n'importe ou dans le monde n'importe quand, et il y  tellement de centrales que a va mathmatiquement arriver forcment, bientt.... L'industrie nuclaire mondiale  avou que toutes les centrales actuelles sont des bombes  retardement, la preuve le projet EPR, projet d'une centrale sois disant sre, ce qui est un simple aveux que toutes les centrales actuelles sont trs dangereuses. Problme les EPR ne sont pas non plus totalement fiables et surtout cotent plus de 10 fois plus cher, soit une nergie bien plus chre que le solaire, et mme si un EPR est un peu plus sur qu'une ancienne centrale classique en thorie (le jour ou a fonctionnera, quand les poules auront des dents), un EPR n'est en pratique toujours pas  l'abris des catastrophes naturelles majeures, des guerres, du terrorisme, ou mme des erreurs humaines, c'est juste infiniment plus cher mais  peine plus sur. 

Au lieu de raconter des conneries du devrais t'informer  :

 ::fleche::  L'escroquerie nuclaire dvoile
 ::fleche::  Nuclaire et cours des comptes : La France est condamne  la ruine
 ::fleche::  55% des racteurs nuclaires franais seraient dfectueux
 ::fleche::  Une bombe nuclaire  retardement sous le Groenland
 ::fleche::  Les cots lis  la catastrophe de Fukushima explosent
 ::fleche::  Nuclaire : fermer les centrales en fin de vie coterait 250 milliards selon Bruxelles
 ::fleche::  Nuclaire : la centrale de Cattenom doit tre "ferme immdiatement"
 ::fleche::  La production dnergie olienne mondiale a dpass le nuclaire pour la toute premire fois
 ::fleche::  Sgolne Royal  prte   prolonger de 10 ans la dure de vie des centrales nuclaires


Les politiques en France soutiennent le nuclaire parce qu'ils sont *corrompus*, et que c'est plus facile de dtourner des milliards  une grande socit tatique qu' des milliers de PME qui travailleraient sur les conomies d'nergie dans le btiment, l'olien, ou le solaire... Preuve :  Areva, les dessous d'un scandale d'un tat totalement corrompu - Anne Lauvergeon mise en examen.

Pour finir c'est parfaitement possible de stocker l'nergie solaire, d'une part avec les centrales au sel, d'autre part avec l'nergie hydraulique, ou encore avec les pile  combustible sous forme hydrogne. Oui c'est cher mais a reste 1000 fois moins cher que ce que le nuclaire nous cote ou va nous coter pendant 300 000 ans. 





100% solaire c'est possible, stockage sur batteries ou sous forme hydroligue, etc.





Tour solaire stockage au sel




Encore une le 100% solaire et olien, stockage sous forme hydrolique


Techniquement les solutions existent, ce qu'il reste  faire c'est des choix budgtaires. D'un point de vue budgtaire le nuclaire c'est le pire choix  faire.
Vue le prix que a  cot, et le prix du dmantlement (plusieurs milliards par centrale), je pense qu'on  pas le choix et qu'on doive laisser les centrales actuelles fonctionner jusqu' leur fin de vie programme pour des raisons conomiques, mais avec ce qu'on sais, construire de  nouvelles centrales nuclaires serait pure folie.

----------


## blbird

Le stockage est un gros problme. Parce que malgr la plthore d'articles postes sur les nouvelles formes, ce stockage ne dure que trs peu de temps : le sel c'est une nuit maximum, utilit trs limite.

----------


## zobal

> Encore une le 100% solaire et olien, stockage sous forme hydrolique


Pour info il s'agit d'une ile dans l'atlantique (expose aux vents), proche des tropiques (expose au soleil) et avec des dnivels de plus de 600m. Combien d'endroits au monde ont des conditions aussi favorables  l'nergie solaire, olienne et hydraulique ? Et tout a pour alimenter une population d' peine 11000 habitants.

Actuellement, les nergies renouvelables sont tout simplement inadaptes aux besoins rels. D'une part, il n'existe pas de stockage efficace et cologique de l'nergie, d'autre part il faudrait certainement recouvrir la plante de plusieurs tages d'oliennes et de panneaux solaires pour esprer se passer des nergies fossiles. Mme google avoue dans son "rapport environnemental" que ces nergies ne sont pas viables (https://static.googleusercontent.com...tal-report.pdf) :




> At Google, 100% renewable energy means that on an annual basis we purchase the
> same amount of renewable electricity (in MWh) as the electricity that our global
> operations consume. It doesnt mean were getting all our energy directly from wind
> and solar farms, or that this renewable production matches our consumption every
> hourwere still connected to the electricity grid and drawing power 24/7, even when
> wind and solar facilities in that grid may not be producing energy.


Enfin, c'est quoi "le nuclaire" ? S'il s'agit des reacteurs  eau prssurise alors oui c'est une catastrophe. Et pour cause : ils n'ont pas t conus pour fabriquer de l'nergie mais pour produire du plutonium  bombe atomique. D'autres solutions existent depuis les annes 60 mais ont t passes sous silence pour des raisons politiques, militaires et financires :

----------


## Mingolito

> Le stockage est un gros problme. Parce que malgr la plthore d'articles postes sur les nouvelles formes, ce stockage ne dure que trs peu de temps : le sel c'est une nuit maximum, utilit trs limite.


Je te signale que l'nergie produite par les centrales nuclaire n'est pas stocke non plus, EDF fait sa rgulation avec les centrales thermiques, hydroliques, et en faisant des importations/exportations en Europe.

Pour les centrales au sel, avoir l'lectricit la nuit sur la production solaire de la journe je pense que a  un sens, a fonctionne.
Pour le stockage plus durable il y  l'hydrolique et l'hydrogne.

----------


## Mingolito

> D'autres solutions existent depuis les annes 60 mais ont t passes sous silence pour des raisons politiques, militaires et financires :


Oui bien sur le thorium..., sinon tu as les racteurs  anti matires qui ont largement fait leur preuves sur l'Enterprise par exemple  ::ccool:: 
Tu oublie la voiture qui marche avec de l'eau, et la machine  mouvement perptuel, et toutes ces inventions gniales qui ont t limines du march  cause d'un complot mont par le Joker et Georges Bush qui ont des actions dans le ptrole !  ::fou:: 

Sinon tu as le gnrateur de trou noir portable, une nergie infinie, et cerise sur le gteaux tu peux te le mettre dans ton C...  ::ptdr::

----------


## MikeRowSoft

"Rien ne se perd tous se transforme."
Mme les trous noirs y sont soumis.

----------


## TallyHo

> Le probleme du solaire c'est qu'il faut du soleil.


Le problme est que le lobby nergtique est un des plus gros et influent au monde. Tu as pas mal d'inventions "rvolutionnaires" mortes-nes car les mecs cdent  l'appt du gain en se faisant acheter le brevet. Par exemple tu as une techno dont le nom m'chappe qui amplifie la puissance par 10, 1 watt rcolt = 10 watts  la sortie pour exploiter.

----------


## zobal

> Oui bien sur le thorium..., sinon tu as les racteurs  anti matires qui ont largement fait leur preuves sur l'Enterprise par exemple 
> Tu oublie la voiture qui marche avec de l'eau, et la machine  mouvement perptuel, et toutes ces inventions gniales qui ont t limines du march  cause d'un complot mont par le Joker et Georges Bush qui ont des actions dans le ptrole ! 
> 
> Sinon tu as le gnrateur de trou noir portable, une nergie infinie, et cerise sur le gteaux tu peux te le mettre dans ton C...


Un racteur de ce genre a t construit et a fonctionn pendant plusieurs annes (https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/R%C3%A...A0_sels_fondus) et figure-toi que le gars qui l'a conu est celui qui avait conu les racteurs  uranium qu'on a aujourd'hui. Mais oui bien-sr ce doit tre de la science fiction.

----------


## Mingolito

Ce qui est de la SF c'est que des hurluberlus osent encore en parler aprs la fermeture de ce projet purement exprimental alors que cette technologie est abandonne car a n'apporte aucun avantage par rapport  l'uranium et de nombreux nouveaux inconvnients...

 ::fleche::  Le racteur au thorium : une nouvelle impasse

<<*Le thorium, joint  ses descendants, prsente une forte radiotoxicit*
Radioactif, de priode [3] 14 milliards dannes, le thorium se dsintgre trs lentement en mettant des particules alpha [4]. Si elles ne sont pas dangereuses au contact de la peau, elles le sont  lintrieur du corps, aprs avoir t avales ou inhales.
Thorium et uranium  Linhalation de thorium est beaucoup plus dangereuse que celle duranium naturel, pour la mme quantit de radioactivit ou  poids gal. [5]
Thorium et plutonium  Le thorium, joint aux descendants de sa chane radioactive, est trois plus radiotoxique que le plutonium. [6]

*Le thorium est sans intrt pour nos racteurs actuels*
Le fait que le thorium soit utilisable dans diffrents types de racteurs, ne signifie pas quil soit avantageux pour autant de sen servir. Son utilisation dans nos racteurs actuels (REP) [12] est possible mais na pas dintrt. On resterait avec les dchets, les dangers et les cots levs de ce type de racteur. De plus, la prsence de luranium 232 et de ses descendants aux radiations trs nergtiques, rendrait le combustible us encore plus dangereux, et impossible  retraiter avec les procds utiliss  La Hague.

*Le Racteur nuclaire  sels fondus au Thorium gnrerait dimportants dchets radioactifs*
Le RSF gnrerait dimportants dchets radioactifs quil faudrait traiter, stocker, surveiller pendant des centaines dannes, des milliers dannes pour certains.
Ce seraient des produits de fission, en natures et quantits similaires  celles des racteurs actuels. Hautement radioactifs pendant des centaines dannes, ces dchets sont classs dans la catgorie des plus dangereux : HAVL, Haute Activit  Vie Longue. Absorbeurs de neutrons, les produits de fission entravent la formation duranium 233, do la ncessit de les retirer. Gazeux, ils seraient extraits en continu par bullage dhlium. Pour les autres qui sont solubles, 40 litres de sels seraient pomps chaque jour, do ils seraient extraits.
Les actinides seraient remis dans le cur sauf 0,1 % qui sortiraient en dchets, nayant pu tre spars des produits de fission. Le thorium produit un actinide mineur trs radiotoxique, le protactinium 231 (priode : 33 000 ans), qui nexiste qu ltat de traces dans la nature.
Peu dactinides mineurs sortiraient en dchets rguliers, mais le circuit primaire en contiendrait une forte quantit.
Petit calcul Un RSF dune puissance de 1000 MWe requerrait une charge initiale denviron 3,6 tonnes duranium 233 et 26 tonnes de thorium. En fonctionnement,  lquilibre, il y aurait prs d1 % dactinides mineurs [21], soit environ 300 kg.  comparer avec les 960 kg dactinides mineurs compris dans les combustibles uss dchargs des REP chaque anne, soit 17 kg par REP (960/58).
La prsence duranium 233 implique celle duranium 232 et de ses descendants (cf. supra). Dautres lments se forment galement. Le thorium nest pas fissile, mais fissible, il peut fissionner sous un flux de neutrons rapides et gnrer des produits  priode radioactive longue, comme le techntium 99 [22] de priode 215 000 ans.
Il est avanc que le RSF nous dbarrasserait des dchets nuclaires les plus difficiles  grer. Mais une grande partie de ceux dj produits sont vitrifis et ne sont pas extractibles. En revanche, le RSF crerait des dchets radioactifs supplmentaires.
De plus, la surgnration nest possible quavec luranium et le thorium. Si le RSF tait aliment avec du plutonium ou dautres actinides produits par le REF, il ne pourrait plus tre surgnrateur. [23]
Sret ?
En cas durgence, les sels scouleraient dans un rservoir et aprs ? Le problme reste entier. Que fait-on de tous ces produits hautement radioactifs ? Comment en vacuer continment et srement la chaleur ? Et si le rservoir est endommag ? Le cur peut aussi tre endommag, le combustible ne pas scouler>>

Bref pour *rsumer* : *Horriblement cher*, *horriblement dangereux*, et *encore plus de dchets*, dchets  dure de vie trs longue, impossibles  retraiter, et encore plus dangereux... Tu parles d'un progrs...  ::ptdr::

----------


## zobal

> Ce qui est de la SF c'est que des hurluberlus osent encore en parler aprs la fermeture de ce projet purement exprimental alors que cette technologie est abandonne car a n'apporte aucun avantage par rapport  l'uranium et de nombreux nouveaux inconvnients...


a commence  tre lourd tes insultes.
Le projet n'a jamais t abandonn parce qu'il n'apportait pas d'avantages. Au contraire, son concepteur (le directeur de l'ORNL de l'poque) ne jurait que par cette techno mais il s'est fait virer parce que a ne correspondait pas aux objectifs de sa hirarchie : fabriquer du plutonium  bombe et construire un avion nuclaire; en parlant d'huluberlus...  ::marteau:: 





> Le racteur au thorium : une nouvelle impasse


Oui, un article de "sortir du nuclaire" ce doit tre trs objectif. Je ne me rappelle plus : ce sont eux qui distribuent des autocollants "non au nuclaire" avec un soleil dessus (tu sais le soleil, une des plus grosses ractions nuclaires visibles depuis la terre) ? D'ailleurs c'est drle, la techno est donc "thorique" mais eux ils savent dj exactement ce que a va donner en pratique. 

Petit extrait de l'article : 



> En 2015, la commission europenne a allou plus de 3 millions deuros (pour 4 ans) au programme SAMOFAR (Safety Assessment of a Molten Fast Reactor) dvaluation de la sret du RSF.


3 millions pour une tude de 4 ans sur une techno qui pourrait bouleverser la production nergtique mondiale ? Houlala le scandale. A ct de a, les milliards que les contribuables ont pay pour sauver les banques aprs 2008, c'est de la pacotille.

----------


## Mingolito

On peut discuter infiniment de savoir si c'est avantageux de dvelopper ou pas des racteurs au Thorium, mais il en reste pas moins que a change rien par rapport aux racteurs  uranium, a reste dangereux, trs coteux, et on ne sais pas quoi faire des dchets...
Le solaire, lolien, et le stockage de l'nergie via batteries, hydraulique ou hydrogne c'est cher, mais infiniment moins cher que de produire des dchets avec des centrales  l'Uranium, au Plutonium, au Thorium ou au Crtinium et ce pour des centaines de milliers d'annes....

----------


## Lyons

> Au lieu de raconter des conneries du devrais t'informer [...]


Quand je me permet de commenter en gnral c'est que je suis un minimum inform. Mon intervention ne portait pas sur la question de la polution (au passage la production de panneau photovoltaques et d'olienne est extrmement polluantes, et mme si on sait bien recycler les panneaux photovoltaques on ne le fait pas dans la pratique car trop coteux. Aprs c'est clair que le sort des mineurs chinois qui crvent dans les mines te proccupent peut-tre moins que la centrale nuclaire qui est  100 km de chez toi). 
La cot de production des diffrents types de centrales est toujours calcul en incluant la fabrication, l'installation, l'entretient, et le dmentellement (source : Cots rels de l'nergie nuclaire - Bundesamt fr Energie BFE).
En Suisse ce cot est:
Pour le nuclaire : entre 3.6 et 5.1 ct/kWh selon la centrale (source : Cots rels de l'nergie nuclaire - Bundesamt fr Energie BFE)
Pour le photovoltaque : entre 15 et 21 ct/kWh (source : http://www.swissolar.ch/fileadmin/us...ees_recues.pdf)

En France, d'aprs cette source (http://www.ecosources.info/actualite...ricite-en-2014) qui a l'air bien plus proche du milieu militant colo que des lobbys du nuclaire :
Pour le nuclaire : 49,50 /MWh (Note que le cot a t relev aprs la catastrophe de Fukushima, preuve que le cot d'ventuels accidents est pris en compte)
Pour le photovoltaque : 142,50 /MWh


'fin bon mon but n'tait pas de me faire l'avocat du diable, je suis de ceux qui pensent que vouloir sortir du nuclaire prcipitemment et  tout prix est une erreur, mais que a en serrait une aussi que de ne pas chercher  dvelopper les nergies renouvelables. Simplement il faut de temps en temps arrter avec le baratin et dire les faits : l'nergie nuclaire est (pour le moment ?) moins chre. Je ne dis pas qu'on ne pourra jamais se passer du nuclaire mais pour le moment le rseau n'est pas adapt aux contraintes du tout renouvelable (j'entends par la renouvelable + charbon / gaz / hydrolectrique en appoint).

----------


## Invit

> On peu discuter infiniment de savoir si c'est avantageux de dvelopper ou pas des racteurs au Thorium, mais il en reste pas moins que a change rien par rapport aux racteurs  uranium, a reste dangereux, trs coteux, et on ne sais pas quoi faire des dchets...
> Le solaire, lolien, et le stockage de l'nergie via batteries, hydraulique ou hydrogne c'est cher, mais infiniment moins cher que de produire des dchets avec des centrales  l'Uranium, au Plutonium, au Thorium ou au Crtinium et ce pour des centaines de milliers d'annes....


Lchelle des centaines de milliers dannes est compltement ridicule et relve de la dmagogie. Regarde ltat de la technologie il y a 50, 20, 10 ou 5 ans, bien malin celui qui se pense capable de prdire un problme a horizon 100000 ans. On est en train d'essayer de construire des IA, d'envoyer des cocos sur Mars, dtendre les capacits humaines, et bien d'autres choses, si tu es capable de prdire l'avenir mme a 50 ans je suis preneur  ::mrgreen:: 

Le nuclaire n'est pas parfait, mais a reste aujourd'hui notre meilleure option contre le rchauffement climatique sans rduction de nos besoins.

----------


## zobal

> On peu discuter infiniment de savoir si c'est avantageux de dvelopper ou pas des racteurs au Thorium, mais il en reste pas moins que a change rien par rapport aux racteurs  uranium, a reste dangereux, trs coteux, et on ne sais pas quoi faire des dchets...


Si, a change mme beaucoup de choses : 




> Le thorium, joint  ses descendants, prsente une forte radiotoxicit
> ...
> Thorium et uranium  Linhalation de thorium est beaucoup plus dangereuse que celle duranium naturel, 
> pour la mme quantit de radioactivit ou  poids gal. [5]


L'article oublie de dire qu'il suffit d'1kg de thorium pour produire l'nergie de 200 kg d'uranium donc comparer " poids gal" n'a pas vraiment de sens.




> Le thorium est sans intrt pour nos racteurs actuels


Le RSF concerne principalement le racteur  sels fondus en lui-mme, le thorium n'est qu'un lment de cette techno. Les racteurs REP actuels sont effectivement catastrophiques et doivent tre abandonns; tout le monde sait cela depuis des dcnnies.




> Le Racteur nuclaire  sels fondus au Thorium gnrerait dimportants dchets radioactifs
> ...
> Les actinides seraient remis dans le cur sauf 0,1 % qui sortiraient en dchets, nayant pu tre spars des produits de fission. Le thorium produit un actinide mineur trs radiotoxique, le protactinium 231 (priode : 33 000 ans), qui nexiste qu ltat de traces dans la nature.
> Peu dactinides mineurs sortiraient en dchets rguliers, mais le circuit primaire en contiendrait une forte quantit.
> Petit calcul Un RSF dune puissance de 1000 MWe requerrait une charge initiale denviron 3,6 tonnes duranium 233 et 26 tonnes de thorium. En fonctionnement,  lquilibre, il y aurait prs d1 % dactinides mineurs [21], soit environ 300 kg.  comparer avec les 960 kg dactinides mineurs compris dans les combustibles uss dchargs des REP chaque anne, soit 17 kg par REP (960/58).


a veut dire quoi "en fonctionnement,  l'quilibre" ? Si c'est " l'quilibre, en fin de vie" alors c'est au bout des 10 ans (environ) de fonctionnement (un REP sur 10 ans c'est 170 kg mais dans le combustible uniquement). Si c'est "en fonctionnement" alors les actinides seront consomms et il en restera 0,1% des 300kg. 




> Le solaire, lolien, et le stockage de l'nergie via batteries, hydraulique ou hydrogne c'est cher, mais infiniment moins cher que de produire des dchets avec des centrales  l'Uranium, au Plutonium, au Thorium ou au Crtinium et ce pour des centaines de milliers d'annes....


Nuclaire ou pas je doute de la survie de l'humanit dans 100 000 ans. Mais prtendre que le solaire, l'olien et autres "batteries cologiques" vont remplacer l'uranium et le ptrole  moyen terme sans ncessiter une rduction drastique de la consommation, a c'est de la SF.

----------


## Mingolito

> Lchelle des centaines de milliers dannes est compltement ridicule et relve de la dmagogie. Regarde ltat de la technologie il y a 50, 20, 10 ou 5 ans, bien malin celui qui se pense capable de prdire un problme a horizon 100000 ans. On est en train d'essayer de construire des IA, d'envoyer des cocos sur Mars, dtendre les capacits humaines, et bien d'autres choses, si tu es capable de prdire l'avenir mme a 50 ans je suis preneur 
> 
> Le nuclaire n'est pas parfait, mais a reste aujourd'hui notre meilleure option contre le rchauffement climatique sans rduction de nos besoins.


Mais justement, c'est bien a le problme. Notre socit moderne  quoi, 200 ans ? et la paix (relative) en Europe et aux USA existe depuis combien de temps, 71 ans ?
C'est quoi 71 ans  l'chelle de la plante ? une micro seconde, de quel droit peut on imaginer que pendant 300 000 ans les humains ou ce qu'il en reste vont veiller, ou auront les moyens de veiller sur des centaines de centrales nuclaires impossibles  dmanteler et des centaines de sites de stockage de dchets dont on ne sais que faire ? C'est pure folie. 

En 5000 ans qu'est il arriv aux "7 merveilles du monde" ? De ces sept  Merveilles , seule subsiste aujourd'hui la pyramide de Khops, les autres ont t dtruites...

Que va t'y arriver aux 440 racteurs nuclaires, sans parler des sites militaires , ces centres de recherches, des centres de retraitements, des dchets stocks  ciel ouvert un peu partout sans le monde, et ce pendant 300 000 ans ?

Avec un peu de rflexion, un seul aboutissement possible : l'apocalypse....

----------


## Invit

Donc tu penses qu'on ne trouveras pas d'autre source dnergie? Qu'on ne trouveras pas de solution pour grer les dchets nuclaires? a me semble extrmement pessimiste vu lchelle de temps donne.

----------


## Mingolito

> Nuclaire ou pas je doute de la survie de l'humanit dans 100 000 ans. Mais prtendre que le solaire, l'olien et autres "batteries cologiques" vont remplacer l'uranium et le ptrole  moyen terme sans ncessiter une rduction drastique de la consommation, a c'est de la SF.


Justement, c'est pas de la SF, quand tu voie que en appliquant les nouvelles normes colos dans un logement on peu rduire sa consommation par 5 !
C'est quoi le mieux, multiplier le nombre de centrales par 5, ou faire des logements colos ? je te laisse rflchir la dessus...

Et la dcroissance, on peut en parler ?

Si on tait que 3 milliard au lieu de 7 a serais plus facile  grer non ? des logements cologiques, un peu de bois, oliennes, solaire, hydrolique, et hop pas besoin de nuclaire, certains pays y sont dj arrivs...

 
Augmentation exponentielle de la population mondiale, il est la le vrai problme.



 ::fleche::  La production dnergie olienne mondiale a dpass le nuclaire pour la toute premire fois 
 ::fleche::  Le Danemark a tabli en 2015 un nouveau record dans l'olien : l'nergie olienne a assur 42,1 % de la consommation lectrique du pays

----------


## Lyons

Je voulais diter mon prcdent message mais vu comme le sujet dfoule les passions et qu'il y a 2 rponses depuis, je poursuis ici:

Les dchets nuclaires sont effectivement un problme, mais en contre partie les centrales nuclaires n'mettent pas de CO2 (avec le rchauffement climatique tout le monde vnre les nergies renouvelables comme si c'tait la solution  ce problme, mais si un pays comme la France adoptait massivement les nergies renouvelables au dpent du nuclaire, a aurait plutt tendance  augmenter ses mitions de CO2).
Comme je l'ai brivement mentionn dans mon prcdent message, la production de panneaux photovoltaques et d'olienne est hautement polluantes. Dans les zones d'extraction de terres rares pour la production des aimants (pour les oliennes) en Chine, les gens tombent comme des mouches.

Pour le stockage, il faut redescendre sur terre, pour le moment rien n'est satisfaisant. Les stations de pompage / turbinage prsentent de loin le meilleur rendement (un rendement trs satisfaisant mme) mais ncessitent du dnivel que vous ne trouverez pas aux Pays-Bas, l'hydrogne prsente un assez bon rendement (de l'orde de 70% si je ne m'abuse) mais le stockage est difficile, ... C'est pas pour rien qu'aucun pays n'a investit dans des infrastructures de stockage (autre que les barrages hydrolectriques).

Mingolito tu citais dans ton premier message l'le qui utilise exclusivement des sources renouvelables. J'espre que tu es conscient que c'est possible car cette le combine un nombre incroyble de facteurs favorables que tu ne retrouveras absolument pas partout (vent, dnivel, accs  l'eau, faible consommation...). 
Le problme avec ce genre de reportages, c'est qu'ils sont fait pour vendre du rve au tlspectateur. videmment qu'il y a des situations qui se prtent au "tout renouvelable", mais elles sont gnralement le fruit d'un incroyable concours de circonstance et en aucun cas un modle qu'on peut copy/paste sur tout le reste de la plante. D'ailleurs le reportage vend du rve en disant "une solution pour toutes les les de la plante" (ou un truc du genre) mais non ! Toutes les les n'ont pas suffisemment de relief pour y mettre une station de pompage/turbinage, toutes les les ne sont pas ventes (...). 

La morale c'est qu'il faut faire au cas par cas. Dans certains cas a vaut le coup, dans d'autres non. D'aprs moi un investissement massif dans les nergies renouvelables en France mtropolitaine n'en vaut pas le coup. Question de point de vue, peut-tre. Ce qui n'est pas une question de point de vue par contre c'est que passer au renouvelable augmenterait significativement votre facture d'lectricit  la fin du mois, la question est de savoir si tout le monde est prt  payer plus cher ET (j'insiste sur ce point) il faut tre conscient que les nergies renouvelables ne sont pas "propres". Elles polluent diffremment, c'est tout (donc deuxime question, prfre-t-on les dchets nuclaires qu'on ne sait pas traiter ou la pollution lie  l'exploitation des mtaux lourds).

On pourra de toute manire pas tout traiter sur un forum, chaque aspect de l'utilisation des nergies renouvelables mriterait un livre.

----------


## Mingolito

Ton raisonnement est incroyablement fauss, parce que d'une part tu avances l'argument du stockage, hors le problme est le mme avec le solaire, l'olien, ou le nuclaire !
Je rpte mais tu ne sais pas lire, EDF utilise l'hydraulique, les centrales thermiques et le march international pour quilibrer sa production...
Il y  pleins de zones dsertiques en France, a ne poserais aucun problme d'avoir des rservoirs pour stoquer l'nergie un peu partout sous forme hydraulique, ou encore  d'installer des piles  combustibles dans les caves des btiments ou habitations pour le stockage, comme il le font au japon massivement depuis qu'ils ont arrts leurs centrales...

Ton argument sur le cot nergtique ou cologique de fabrication des panneaux est encore plus ridicule, parce que tu crois que construire une centrale puis la dmanteler c'est moins cher cologiquement que d'assembler une olienne ou un panneau solaire ?
Toute ton argumentation est d'une profonde mauvaise foi, tu travailles chez Areva ou quoi ?  ::ptdr:: 

Par contre techniquement, le solaire fait des progrs normes et rapides, exemple :  *Du soleil  l'hydrogne,  bas prix et sans mtaux rares*.

----------


## Lyons

Je sais qu'EDF utilise l'hydrolique, le thermique, et le rseau europen pour la rgulation. 
Je reprends donc depuis la base de la base pour que tu comprennes ce dont je parlais, il me semblait -  tort apparemment - que le reste coulait de source.
La France a actuellement une production de base assure par le nuclaire (de l'ordre de 70  80% de la production il me semble, tu m'excuseras de pas me balader avec mes livres sur le sujet  3h du matin). Le reste est assur par la production thermique, renouvelable, et l'importation (ou exportation en cas de production excessive, mme si dans les fait il est courant qu'un pays importe et exporte au mme moment, keep it simple).
Donc la production nuclaire est calcule pour ncessit relativement peu d'adaptation (grosso modo c'est la mme tous les jours, avec des variations saisonnire). Les centrale  charbon (et quivalents) assurent les variations  l'chelle de la journe, et finalement les barrages hydrolectiques et centrales  gaz (et quivalents) assurent les brusques variations qui peuvent survenir en l'espace de quelques minutes.
Le cot de production est nuclaire < charbon < gaz. 
Supposons maintenant que tu supprimes le nuclaire.
Les 70% assurs actuellement par le nuclaire sont soit assurs par des centrales  charbon (moyennement souhaitable) soit on essaie d'utiliser massivement les nergies renouvelables. Vendredi soir, plein hiver, 18h. Toute la france rentre chez elle, le chauffage est  fond et tout le monde allume ses lumires et sa tl. C'est ballot y'a pas eu de vent depuis une semaine, et en plein hiver on peut moyennement compter sur le soleil. Tu la trouves o ton nergie? Soit tu as assez de backup en centrale  charbon pour tourner compltement au charbon (ce qui ne sera pas le cas, le Danemark par exemple ne peut pas subvenir  ses besoins si le vent tombe), soit tu as des stockages NORMES qui t'ont permis de stocker suffisamment d'lectricit pour 3 semaines quand y'avait du vent, et l le problme du stockage se pose. Les seuls pays qui peuvent se permettrent d'tre dpendants de ces contraintes sont la Norvge et l'Islande car leurs nergies renouvelables ne sont pas intermittentes.

La centrale nuclaire tu la montes / dmontes qu'une fois tous les 50 ans et une centrale monte remplace quelques milliers d'oliennes / panneaux solaires. Et une centrale nuclaire s'apparente  un chantier de construction relativement normal, c'est en grande partie du bton tout ce qu'il y a de plus classique (le problme c'est les dchets mais je te l'ai dj concd dans mes deux prcdents postes, je sais pas ce que tu attends, que je le mette en gras soulign taille 50, peut-tre). Et les centrales nuclaire utilisent des lctro-aimants  la place des aimants, donc beaucoup moins de polution de ce ct l.

Dsol mais mon argumentation d'une profonde mauvaise fois tient parfaitement la route, c'est toi qui semble (vouloir ?) ignorer que le problme du stockage ne se pose pas actuellement car environ 95% de la production est garantie par des centrales qu'on contrle  loisir (dont 70% de nuclaire) et que si on enlve ces 70% il faudra soit avoir recours  du stockage massif pour les priodes pendant lesquels les nergies renouvelables de produisent rien, soit remplace 70% de nuclaire par 70% de charbon, ce qui me semble moyennement intressant d0'un point de vue cologique (et conomique).

----------


## Mingolito

Dmanteler une centrale nuclaire c'est pas trivial :




> Fin 2003, la Cour des comptes a valu les fonds effectivement disponibles  2,3 milliards d'euros. L'estimation de la Cour des comptes pour le dmantlement du parc lectronuclaire franais tait une fourchette de 20  39 milliards d'euros 2003, sommes cohrentes avec le mode d'estimation retenu par EDF et la dure de vie rsiduelle des centrales, mais diffrentes des estimations du Royaume-Uni.
> Diverses ONG rassembles au sein du rseau Sortir du nuclaire reprochent  EDF davoir sous-estim les cots de dmantlement qui se compteraient en centaines de milliards d'euros et non en dizaines de milliards comme l'a annonc EDF.


Par ailleurs le parc de centrales en France est surdimensionn et correspond  de la planification base sur de la croissance industrielle, ce qu'on sait tre le pass pour la France, et c'est aussi bas sur une consommation pour des logements passoires non colos.
Bref  part empcher Areva de couler, il n'y  aucune raison de construire la moindre nouvelle centrale en France.

a serais plus malin de stopper limmigration, de stopper les APL, RSA, allocs, CMU, droit du sol, asile politique, etc pour faire de la dcroissance de population, dans le cas de dcroissance il n'y  plus aucune justification au nuclaire.

----------


## RyzenOC

La France  des centrales nuclaires il faudra faire avec. Il'a tellement eu d'investissement et y'a tellement d'emploie li au nuclaire que sortir du nuclaire dans ce sicle c'est juste impossible.
Et puis il y'a aussi le projet europen ITER qui est trs prometteur et qui pourrait rgler dfinitivement le problme nergtique.

En France on peut plus construire de barrage, ont arrivera bientt  saturation pour les oliennes terrestres, j'ai travaill sur l'olienne Haliade 150 on peut en installer sur le littoral de la France, mais sa ne suffira pas.
Sinon pour le solaire on parle de panneau photovoltaque ou de centrale solaire ? Le photovoltaque c'est pas terrible pour produire de l'nergie les centrales solaires auraient un bien meilleur avenir  une grosse chelle, il y'a des prototypes dans le sud de la France que j'ai dj pu visiter.
Quant  nos voisins parlons-en justement, comme l'a dit une autre personne on peut pas compar une ile tropicale de 10000 habitants  un pays comme la France, et de plus regardons ce que fait l'Allemagne ils ont des centrales thermiques et achte de l'lectricit made in nuclaire chez les Ukrainiens.
Et nos chers Amis allemands ont bien fait darrt le nuclaire, car quand on croit qu'on peut stoker des dchets dans une mine de sel vaut mieux arrter... ::aie::  c'est aussi stupide que de construire des centrales nuclaires prs de zone sismique...

Quand aux dchets que nous enterrons on trouvera bien une solution, pour construire la chapelle Sixtine on navait pas de solution pour construire le dme et on as bien trouv.

Et le nuclaire c'est le moins cher, la France  l'lectricit la moins cher d'Europe et le CEA  valide l'allongement de l'exploitation de ces centrales de 40  70ans, des centrales qui dure 30ans de plus c'est de l'nergie moins cher et c'est cologique car pas besoin d'en reconstruire.
Et si le CEA valide 70ans c'est que c'est possible sans danger, nous avons l'autorit de contrle la plus stricte du monde, j'ai plus confiance en Fessenheim qu'a n'importe quels centrale nuclaire et barrages aux tat unis qui tombent en ruine.

EDIT: Par contre je suis pas aveugle, le cot de llectricit en France est beaucoup trop faible, il vas je pense ncessairement augment mais vers les 16-18 centimes ce qui reste encore trs faible par rapports aux autres pays.

----------


## Adwim

Pour resituer rapidement : lolien et le solaire sont des fours d'improductivits https://energie-production.fr/source/eolien
Simple exemple pour la journe du 15 dcembre ou lolien n'a pas atteint un tiers de sa charge potentielle... : https://twitter.com/NrjProd/status/809474766314831872

----------


## Adwim

> a serais plus malin de stopper limmigration, de stopper les APL, RSA, allocs, CMU, droit du sol, asile politique, etc pour faire de la dcroissance de population, dans le cas de dcroissance il n'y  plus aucune justification au nuclaire.


Encore mieux, de stopper ce dispendieux CSPE  ::D:

----------


## bcag2

> fin bon tout cela est bien plus complexe de comparer le cot de  production / entretient d'une olienne et d'un panneau photovoltaque,  tout ce qu'on lit dans les mdias sur les nergies renouvelables c'est  en gnral de la poudre aux yeux pour le grand public.


Sans parler du cot global de la fabrication de la centrale au dmantlement le cot du nuclaire ne serait sans doute pas le mme!

Il est trs intressant de consulter ce site trs bien ralis:
http://www.rte-france.com/fr/eco2mix...ix-energetique
pour comprendre qu'effectivement on parle et crit beaucoup sur l'nergie renouvelable mais que a reste marginal.

----------


## Theta

Pour le stockage, en Australie ils ont une centrale solaire qui stocke l'nergie sous forme thermique (sels fondus) puis gnre de l'lectricit via une classique turbine  vapeur, 24h/24.

----------


## Adwim

> Pour le stockage, en Australie ils ont une centrale solaire qui stocke l'nergie sous forme thermique (sels fondus) puis gnre de l'lectricit via une classique turbine  vapeur, 24h/24.


Ce qui prouve bien que les nouvelles ENR sont parfaitement tributaire de leur environnement

----------


## Zirak

> a serais plus malin de stopper limmigration, de stopper les APL, RSA, allocs, CMU, droit du sol, asile politique, etc pour faire de la dcroissance de population, dans le cas de dcroissance il n'y  plus aucune justification au nuclaire.


C'est quand mme dsolant de lire ce genre de trucs...

Avant de basculer dans un remake de l'arme des 12 singes / d'Utopia, et de vouloir dcimer 50% de la population mondiale ou de vouloir striliser les "sans-dents", on pourrait peut-tre dj envisager la dcroissance niveau consommation non ? 

Sinon, si la situation est vraiment si dsespre, il te reste toujours le suicide, a fera un foyer de moins  chauffer / clairer !  ::roll:: 

D'ailleurs, je ne comprends pas trop ton discours, diminuer la population franaise, ne va pas diminuer les besoins nergtiques mondiaux, que ta centrale soit construite en France ou en Hongrie, l'empreinte cologique reste pratiquement la mme.

Diminuer le nombre de centrales en France, pour les construire ailleurs, ne sauvera pas le monde hein...

----------


## David_g

> a serais plus malin de stopper limmigration, de stopper les APL, RSA, allocs, CMU, droit du sol, asile politique, etc pour faire de la dcroissance de population, dans le cas de dcroissance il n'y  plus aucune justification au nuclaire.


 :8O: 
a me dpite  un point phnomnal ? Donc les APL;RSA,allocs etc qui n'existent quasi qu'en France sont responsable de la croissance de population (et absolument pas un accroissement purement mcanique, les volutions de la mdecine etc, et tout un tas d'autres facteurs) ?
On pourrait en dbattre mais ce n'est pas le sujet de ce thread.

----------


## AoCannaille

Plus de 30 messages, et toujours pas de rfrences  la fusion nuclaire ? Je ne suis pas un pro, mais c'est celle qui me semblait la plus prometeuse  moyen terme (~50 ans)

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> Plus de 30 messages, et toujours pas de rfrences  la fusion nuclaire ?[...]


De gnrateur de sous-marin nuclaire  centrale nuclaire cela reste  trs dangereux  tous les niveaux pour les organismes biologique exposs  directement au radiation.




> Les causes ?


La question technique qui revient  toujours en se qui me concerne est la remarque que "le nombre de  transistors et frquences change et ainsi influe sur la consommation  nergtique".
Les socket et slot pci-express sont les points  d'observation de se phnomne. Chose trange les barrettes mmoires n'y  sont presque pas soumise.

----------


## RyzenOC

> Plus de 30 messages, et toujours pas de rfrences  la fusion nuclaire ? Je ne suis pas un pro, mais c'est celle qui me semblait la plus prometeuse  moyen terme (~50 ans)


J'ai mentionn le projet Europen ITER trs prometteur

----------


## Jipt

> Le nuclaire n'est pas parfait, mais a reste aujourd'hui notre meilleure option contre le rchauffement climatique sans rduction de nos besoins.


Moins mauvaise, nuance !

Et besoins artificiellement gonfls par la pub, qui entretient le monde productiviste dans lequel sans croissance point d'issue, en zappant compltement le fait que la croissance n'est pas la solution mais bien le problme.

Si on ramenait nos besoins  de vrais besoins fondamentaux, ceux ncessaires  la survie, on y verrait dj plus clair, mais la pub nous brouille le regard.
Un seul exemple : a-t-on vraiment besoin de 4x4 de plus en plus gros d'anne en anne, si ce n'est pour les besoins de l'industrie automobile ?

----------


## halaster08

> Un seul exemple : a-t-on vraiment besoin de 4x4 de plus en plus gros d'anne en anne, si ce n'est pour les besoins de l'industrie automobile ?


[2nd degr]
On vois bien que tu n'habite pas en ville, le 4x4 y est indispensable, avec l'norme parechoc a l'avant tu peux aisment repousser les pauvres et les mendiants sans risquer d'abimer ta belle voiture. Et comme il y a de plus en plus de pauvres il faut de plus en plus gros 4x4 cqfd.
[/2nd degr]

----------


## TallyHo

Pour une fois, je suis d'accord avec toi... Quelle belle connerie d'acheter des tanks pour la ville, je n'ai jamais compris a si ce n'est qu'il doit y voir un gros complexe derrire a...

Sinon j'en profite pour passer une annonce  tous ceux qui voudront se dvouer pour rduire la population mondiale : je vends des lots de cordes et de tabourets  des prix dfiants toute concurrence. Mieux que a ! Si vous venez de la part de Mingolito, je vous fais 50% !

Mieux vaut en rire tiens... La provoc je veux bien mais ce que je viens de lire de sa part est lamentable... En plus a m'oblige  mettre un +1  Zirak !  ::?:   ::P:

----------


## SkyZoThreaD

> Mieux vaut en rire tiens... La provoc je veux bien mais ce que je viens de lire de sa part est lamentable... En plus a m'oblige  mettre un +1  Zirak !


Tu sais, nous aussi parfois on doit te plussoyer et on en fait pas toute une histoire... Les +-1 c'est pour l'ide souleve, pas pour la personne. Tout le monde dit des choses intelligentes et des conneries. Regarde MikeRowSoft, "rien ne se perd rien ne se cre, tout se transforme." malgr le fait que Lavoisier parlait de masse et qu'il avait tord (mais ne pouvait pas le savoir  l'poque), et hop pleins de pouces verts !! Et puis il repart dans ses dlires de racteurs  fusion qui crent des radiations au fond de la mer et il se reprend ses pouces rouges habituels  ::mouarf:: .

----------


## Traroth2

> En revanche, l'nergie la moins chre - et de trs trs loin - c'est le nuclaire.


C'est un cot en trompe l'oeil. On n'intgre pas le cot de gestion des dchets ultimes, puisque... ben on ne sait pas les grer (ce qui devrait revenir  un cot infini et non un cot nul), ni le cot de dmantlement des centrales, ce qui est quand mme trs hasardeux. Maintenant que les premires centrales vont massivement arriver en fin de vie, le cot de l'nergie nuclaire va exploser !

----------


## TallyHo

> Tu sais, nous aussi parfois on doit te plussoyer et on en fait pas toute une histoire...


La preuve que si puisque tu viens d'en faire une pour une boutade sous forme de clin d'oeil  destination de Zirak... 'fin bref, maintenant je laisse les *chevaliers* masqus habituels jouer avec leurs pouces et polmiquer sur des dtails...

----------


## Zirak

Merci de me laisser en dehors de tout a.  ::aie::

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> J'ai mentionn le projet Europen ITER trs prometteur


Le passage au cran plat (LDC) ?
Le plasma est bien pareil. Question recyclage pour envisag des conomies d'nergies ? (c'est srement se qui m'a valu les  :-1:  .)

----------


## TallyHo

> Merci de me laisser en dehors de tout a.


Trop tard ! Je t'ai maudit en te mettant un +1!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Mingolito

> Et le nuclaire c'est le moins cher, la France  l'lectricit la moins cher d'Europe et le CEA  valide l'allongement de l'exploitation de ces centrales de 40  70ans, des centrales qui dure 30ans de plus c'est de l'nergie moins cher et c'est cologique car pas besoin d'en reconstruire.


Proposer aux gogos une nergie artificiellement moins chre c'est de la dmagogie et de l'irresponsabilit :

 ::fleche::  Edf : Le dficit budgtaire  prs de 70 milliards d'euros en 2017
 ::fleche::  Areva : 5 milliard de pertes par an
 ::fleche::  DMANTLEMENT NUCLAIRE : LE BUDGET EXPLOSE POUR EDF
 ::fleche::  Le stockage de dchets radioactifs de Bure pourrait coter prs de 35 milliards deuros

Tous les couts lis au nuclaire sont totalement sous estims.
Logiquement EDF devrait doubler son cout, mais a serais pas populaire, donc l'tat prfre crer de la dette.

Pendant ce temps les dchets sont stockes en Sibrie  ciel ouvert, et les dchets d'extraction de l'uranium sont laiss  aussi  ciel ouvert et empoisonnent la population, mais a on s'en tape c'est pas en France, si les Africains attrapent le cancer et ont leur pays dvast qui s'en soucie hein ? et s'ils se rvoltent il suffira de dire que c'est des "terroristes", mais wait, c'est ce qu'on  fait, c'tait a la fameuse guerre au mali, pour massacrer les touaregs victimes des mines d'uranium ?   ::koi::

----------


## zobal

> Augmentation exponentielle de la population mondiale, il est la le vrai problme.


Bon sang mais c'est bien sr. Et moi qui croyait que c'tait parce que 10% de la population s'appropriait 90% des ressources consommes.

Et tu proposes quoi pour exterminer la moiti de la population ? Numro de scu impaire, couleur de cheveux, religion ? Et niveau techno : guillotine, chambre  gaz, bombe au plutonium ?

----------


## Mingolito

C'tait pas populaire mais a t fait en Chine avec la politique de l'enfant unique.



En Chine quand tu voulais un 2eme gosse il fallait payer une amende de 5000 euros. En France c'est le contraire, plus tu as de gosses plus on te paye (allocs, APL, etc...).

Avoir des gosses a devrait tre un luxe, tu veux un gosse, c'est toi qui paie, pas l'tat.

Aprs la politique d'immigration en France est dbile, exemple l'asile politique, non seulement tu as pas le droit de travailler mais en plus tu as une alloc, c'est dbile.
Les australiens font exactement le contraire : de l'immigration choisie, on importe des gens dont on  besoin pour l'conomie, pour *travailler*.

Bref les choix politiques en terme conomiques et immigratoires sont dbiles, d'ou la catastrophe actuelle sur le chmage, la dette et l'augmentation de la pauvret.

----------


## zobal

Mais oui. D'ailleurs la chine reproche souvent  la France son explosion dmographique et la consommation nergtique qui en dcoule...

----------


## Zirak

C'est surtout moche de confondre un mec qui vient chercher du travail, et un mec qui fait une demande d'asile politique, ils n'ont pas les mmes motivations dans leurs dmarches, cela n'a pas les mmes consquences pour l'Etat, et surtout, ils ne risquent pas la mme chose en cas de refus...

----------


## youtpout978

A quoi servent les panneaux solaire vu que dans 30 ans on vivra un hiver nuclaire  ::ptdr:: 

Aprs il y a aussi tout ce qui est nergie marine (olienne, mouvement des vagues), gothermie (mentionn une fois) et peut tre d'autre source d'nergie pas encore dcouverte...

En attendant que l'nergie "propre" soit suffissement efficace et que leur cout diminue, le nuclaire a encore un bel avenir devant lui, aprs le problme se pose entre l'investissement dans les nergies fossiles par rapport aux nergies renouvelables.

Sinon les propos de mongolito font peur, un mec qui promut les nergies "vertes" et qui de l'autre ct veut tuer la moiti de l'humanit, alors qu'avec une meilleure gestion des ressources on pourrait vivre  7 milliards (pour plus il faudra peut tre attendre la colonisation de l'espace), aprs pas sr que la population continue  crotre indfiniment plus les pays s'enrichissent plus le taux de natalit baisse, jusqu' crer l'effet inverse.

----------


## purpleM

Hello,
Sur la conservation de l'nergie, notamment solaire, une solution est en dveloppement. Cela propose de convertir l'nergie electrique en energie cintique  base d'un volant en bton qui tourne trs vite..
https://pulse.edf.com/fr/voss-volant...ockage-solaire
Un peu de patience le tout solaire arrive et est clairement possible  ::D:  ::D:

----------


## Invit

> Moins mauvaise, nuance !
> 
> Et besoins artificiellement gonfls par la pub, qui entretient le monde productiviste dans lequel sans croissance point d'issue, en zappant compltement le fait que la croissance n'est pas la solution mais bien le problme.
> 
> Si on ramenait nos besoins  de vrais besoins fondamentaux, ceux ncessaires  la survie, on y verrait dj plus clair, mais la pub nous brouille le regard.
> Un seul exemple : a-t-on vraiment besoin de 4x4 de plus en plus gros d'anne en anne, si ce n'est pour les besoins de l'industrie automobile ?


Tout a fait, j'ai mal formul mon opinion, je ne prche pas a la paroisse du nuclaire mais j'essaye de rester objectif sur nos options.

Et pour la consommation je suis 100% d'accord, je suis une personne trs minimaliste, je ne possde que ce dont j'ai besoin et je actuellement la totalit de mes biens doivent tenir dans 2 grosses valises  ::mrgreen::  Je vais devoir acheter une voiture pour la 1ere fois de ma vie (car vivre dans le centre ville de Auckland est hors de prix et il faut bien aller bosser tous les jours) et a me fait trop chier  ::lol::

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> [...]Je vais devoir acheter une voiture pour la 1ere fois de ma vie [...]


Tu ne pourra jamais dire  un policier " vous m'arrtez parce que ma plaque d'immatriculation est impaire et une amende parce que le moteur est 100% lectrique...".

----------


## Mingolito

Mdiapart  lu le dbat et ils ont dcids d'expliquer ce qu'il en est rellement  tous non les comprenants  qui n'ont toujours rien compris  la catastrophe nuclaire  venir :

<<*Vos factures EDF vont exploser: le vrai cot du nuclaire*
21 DCEMBRE 2016
La prolongation des centrales nuclaires va se traduire, pour le consommateur, par des milliards d'euros  payer.
Et si l'nergie nuclaire n'tait pas si bon march ? Les trois compres d'Osons Causer examinent les dpenses  venir pour l'entretien et la prolongation des centrales nuclaires franaises. 100 milliards d'euros pour le grand carnage, des dizaines de milliards pour l'enfouissement des dchets ou pour les EPR, EDF va faire face  des investissements trs importants financs par nos factures.  l'heure o le nuclaire est une nergie de plus en plus conteste, dcouvrez un de ses aspects mconnus : son prix de plus en plus important. Source >>

----------


## MABROUKI

> Mingolito
> 
> C'tait pas populaire mais a t fait en Chine avec la politique de l'enfant unique.


Ca t fait  d'une manire un peu autoritaire et avant l'heure (1980) mais ds les   annes 1990  avec le passage au capitalisme d'etat "revisionniste"  soit 10 ans aprs, le niveau de vie des chinois s'est amelior (multipli par 2 ou 3)...
L'un dans l'autre les chinois peuvent revenir  une natalit normale moins "pullulante"  du  la pauvret....
Dans les autres pays du tiers la pauvret et la pression dmographique jouent le rle de la manire forte de Mao ,bien que cela soit moins vident (ge du mariage retard  vu le chomage,l'absence de logement dans un tiers-monde qui s'urbanise trop vite dans des taudis)....
En fait la pression dmographique dans les pays pauvres agit en sens inverse de la natalit....
Une amlioration sensible (2 ou 3) du niveau de vie de l'ensemble de la population sensible ferait  baisser   le taux de natalit d'une manire consquent
sur le long terme  (30  50 ans permettent d'apprcier la dcroissance de natalit)....
Taiwan ,Core du Sud ,Malaisie taient des tats prolifiques en 1950,soit un demi-sicle seulement ...
Un contre-exemple est l'Inde ou le modle politique archaque ,proche du  fodal  svit  qui freine toute avance conomique ,  et la natalit "pullulante" fait des ravages....  

L'Afrique est un autre exemple bien que d'ampleur moins grande (population de l'inde= population d'Afrique) car ayant une surface habitable plus grande et plus de ressources naturelles...



```

```

Ta perspicacit  politique et de surcroit comptable ,te fait dcouvrir les arnaques des politiciens...
En effet les politiques aiment subventionner  coup de dficit les services publics de large consommation  pour en tirer des dividendes politiques et mme financiers.... 
Car le peuple n'as pas voix au chapitre  du vote des impts et du budget ....!!!

----------


## MABROUKI

Oups !!!
lire :



> Mabrouki 
> Dans les autres pays du tiers *du Tiers-Monde *

----------


## Invit

> Mdiapart  lu le dbat et ils ont dcids d'expliquer ce qu'il en est rellement  tous non les comprenants  qui n'ont toujours rien compris  la catastrophe nuclaire  venir :


Je dois dire que je suis du, j'aime beaucoup cette chane mais la mme si ce qu'il dit est vrai il manipule le message de sorte a ce qu'on pense que le nuclaire c'est mal parce que a va coter plus cher que prvu, sans jamais parler des alternatives.

----------


## Mingolito

> sans jamais parler des alternatives.


Et ou il est dit que c'est le sujet ?

a serais intressant comme sujet mais plus long  faire...

Tu as qu' regarder a tiens : 




Ou a :

----------


## Invit

Ce n'est certes pas le sujet principal mais habituellement sur cette chane ils font l'effort de mentionner ce qui pourrait tre fait diffremment et laisse te laisse forger ta propre opinion, ce qui est a mon sens signe de bon journalisme. Dans cette vido il parle des erreurs budgtaires de EDF (on dira erreur, possiblement manipulation je n'en sais rien) et annonce que le consommateur va payer la facture au fur et a mesure et diabolise le nuclaire par la mme occasion. Ce qu'il ne dit pas c'est que si les cots du nuclaires avaient dj ts comptabiliss on aurait jamais eu l'lectricit a un prix aussi bas en France, et dit trs trs brivement que d'autres nergies sont plus chres, sans spcifier lesquelles et du coup une personne non avertie peut se dire qu'il parle des nergies plus 'exotiques'.

Merci pour les liens, je suis dj relativement bien inform sur lnergie  ::):

----------


## Mingolito

Pour moi c'est une dcision politique, parce que nergie nuclaire c'est :
- nergie tout de suite, les problmes pendant 300 00 ans on s'en fou on sera mort, donc dcision court terme
- plutonium pour les bombes.
- deux grosses socits d'tat dont on  le contrles et  qui on peut voler des milliards (scandale Areva).
- On crer des milliards de dettes, plus des milliers de milliards de dettes  venir et on fait l'lectricit pas chre pour endormir le peuple

Donc 100% stratgie de court terme, voleurs, militaristes et dmagos.

----------


## Emile8

crire comme le fait Lyons que le nuclaire est la source d'nergie la moins chre est compltement faux. Dj au niveau de la construction des centrales, la saga affligeante des EPR,  dont aucun n'est encore en fonctionnement, montre une folle drive des cots. Ensuite comme cela a t rappel plus haut, le cot de gestion des dchets, du dmantlement et des accidents invitables sera tellement astronomique sur le temps que les oprateurs refusent de le prendre en compte ! Il faut arrter d'crire n'importe quoi !!

----------


## marsupial

L'origine du nuclaire provient de la ncessit de mettre fin  une guerre alors que l'on cherchait l'origine d'une maladie encore inconnue : le cancer ( travaux de Pierre et surtout Marie Curie ).
D' Hiroshima et Nagasaki a fait natre la guerre froide ( "Si le Diable combattait Hitler, je m'allierait avec le Diable" W. Churchill au sujet de Staline ) entre deux idologies contraires.
De cette guerre froide ( ultra bouillante ) a fait natre ( 1984 de George Orwell et le summum de l'espionnage ) mais surtout la course  l'armement de l'Armageddon, l'arme suprme, la bombe atomique dont les centrales ne sont qu'une tape dans la fabrication.
Aujourd'hui nous sommes en guerre contre la terreur, la Russie a dsarm, pas les amricains, contrairement  l'accord de dsarmement sign entre les 2 grandes puissance  la chute du mur de Berlin.
Nous hritons d'une situation ubuesque avec cette ternelle rivalit Russie-Etats-Unis  laquelle se mle l'Inde et la Chine qui ne veulent pas s'immiscer dans le conflit.
Donc stop aux centrales coteuses et hyper dangereuses ( Three Miles Island, Tchernobyl, Fukushima ).
Donc stop  la bombe inutile dans la guerre contre la terreur autant que la NSA et consorts.

Pour information, suite  Hiroshima et Nagasaki, le climat a mis 10 ans  se remettre en place.
Depuis Tchernobyl, 30% de la calotte polaire ont disparu avec la couche d'ozone.
La pollution n'arrange rien.

Pour des raisons de guerre froide je peux comprendre. Plus aujourd'hui.
D'autant qu'imaginons une attaque physique ou virtuelle sur une centrale ( c'est dj arriv : Iran, Californie ), et patatras...
D'autant que le nuclaire militaire bloque la recherche d'une branche aboutie en France car nous ne validons pas nos bombes de la mme manire. Recherche entame puis stoppe  la demande des amricains il y a 30 ans  l'occasion de la catastrophe de Tchernobyl.

----------


## marc_ch

Mingolito, vous avez  mis le doigt o a fait mal.
En effet le cot du dmantlement des centrales et du stockage des dchets n'est jamais pris en compte dans le prix de l'lectricit d'origine nuclaire. Et pour cause, on ne le connat pas !
Par ailleurs, des enqutes sont en cours concernant des entretiens dfaillants ainsi que des faux et des rapports falsifis. C'est d'une gravit extrme quand on sait que des milliers, voir des millions de vies sont en jeu.
Si nos gouvernements investissaient qu'une partie du cot d'une centrale nuclaire dans la recherche d'nergies alternatives, en cartant les lobbies existants qui freinent des solutions nouvelles, nous pourrions nous procurer de l'nergie abondante.
En ce qui concerne le stockage  long terme l'hydrogne ainsi que le pompage-turbinage existent dj et sont  dvelopper.
Les oliennes verticales maglev ou similaires dj fabriques en Chine sont une piste  dvelopper.
Les travaux de Nikola Tesla sont  approfondir.
Nos grandes coles ainsi que centres de recherches devraient porter une attention particulire  bien d'autres dcouvertes, peut-tre farfelues mais pas forcment, touffes par les lobbies industriels.

----------


## Sunchaser

Bonsoir,

Ca fait des plombes que Mingolito appuie, insiste sur le nuclaire. C'est pas nouveau.
Non pas que je ne sois pas d'accord, mais sans vouloir forcement jouer au mchant et casser l'ambiance j'ai un peu envie de dire "alors, on fait quoi maintenant?".
Nan parce que c'est bien beau de dire que la guerre c'est mal (j'exagre videmment, volontairement), que le nuclaire c'est pas bien, les nergies fossiles pas bien non plus et que dans quelques temps - si on fait les efforts ncessaires - on aura peut tre des nergies plus propres.
Ok.
Cool.
Mais qu'est ce qu'on fait maintenant?
Je veux dire: qu'est ce qu'on fait avec le tas de merde qui a t mis en route il y a grosso-merdo 40/50 ans et qu'on nous laisse sur les bras?
Hormis si Harry Potter existe, et qu'il a une formule magique pour faire disparaitre les mchantes centrales nuclaires, elles sont la et vont y rester pour un paquet de temps.
Et vu qu'il me semble bien qu'on ne sache pas encore stopper, dmonter, dmanteler une centrale et voire mme - soyons fous ! - assainir le site qui l'acceuillait, alors il va falloir:
1) prier trs fort pour que les ptaudires tiennent
2) prier trs fort pour que l'on ait pleins de gens trs brillants et intelligents qui soient un jour en mesure de prendre en charge le problme
3) prier trs fort pour que l'on ait un jour des politiques qui auront les couilles de prendre des dcisions senses
Honntement, je crois au point 2), pas du tout au point 3) (pas avec ce qui se profile en tout cas) et j'espre de tout mon coeur pour le 1)
En attendant, c'est peut tre une tartine de merde, mais il faut pourtant l'avaler.
En attendant donc, je prfrerais largement voir un secteur nuclaire remplis de gens brillants et comptents, conscients des enjeux, avec des moyens et des projets de long terme (le genre de truc qui doit tre dcid/dirig par un tat, pas par des socits privs intrsses uniquement par le profit  court terme); comme ceci, peut tre arriverons nous  viter le pire a moyen terme et  une solution viable a long terme. Mais en me relisant, je me dis que je vire bisounours ...

Mais au fait, certes cette obsession, cette fixation sur le nuclaire est comprhensible sur certains points, mais pourquoi si peu contre les nergies fossiles?
Si il y a bien une chose qu'il faut stopper en premier lieu, c'est ce putain de rgne du tout ptrole/charbon !
Ne serait-ce que parce qu'on crve de ca, mais aussi parce que le jour ou on arrtera du sucer du ptrole en masse, il y aura des boulversements au niveau go-politique qui seront sympa a voir.

Pour en revenir  nos radiations chries, je me demande finalement qui est le plus coupable?:
. ceux qui ont, il y a 40/50 ans, mis cette merde en route ou bien ceux qui n'ont rien fait durant les 40 dernires annes afin d'anticiper tout ce qui peut nous tomber maitenant dessus?

Dans ce sujet et un autre je crois, tu parles des cots cachs et des surcots a venir, du fait de l'entretien du parc nuclaire. C'est clair.
Mais tu sais quoi? A mon humble avis, on a pas le choix. Il faudra bien les maintenir ces couscoussires radioactives, et prier pour qu'il n'y ait pas de fui-fuites, quel qu'en soit le prix.
Ca va pas tre rentable, c'est clair. Encore une tartine qu'il faudra avaler.
Et si il y a bien un truc donc l'humain devrait se dbarrasser rapidement, c'est cette obsession de la rentabilit. Aahhh ! Le Dieu Dividendes ! Un Veau d'Or des temps modernes.
La priorit est donne au cot, au ratio,  la rentabilit, alors qu'on se dirige tout droit (et pas seulement  cause du nuclaire, il n'y a qu' voir nos ocans de plastique) vers une situation ou l'enjeu est notre survie.

----------


## RyzenOC

Le nuclaire nous permet dtre indpendant nergtiquement.

Sans le nuclaire aujourd'hui on dpendrait des Russes !
Je prfre avoir des centrales nuclaire plutot que de voir poutine nous menacer de couper le gaz ou d'acheter du courant aux Ukrainiens, de meme je prfre avoir 2-3 armes nuclaire sous la main pour se prmunir de toute invasion de notre pays et des pays allies.
Et enfin la France est probablement le numro 1 mondiale en matire de sret nuclaire, jusqu aujourd'hui notre industrie du nuclaire ces dvelopp de manire contrl.

Quand aux futur ERP vous oubliez que c'est des prototypes/de nouvelles gnrations, les premiers modles cotent une blinde mais les prochains coterons beaucoup moins cher, et ces EPR sont fait pour assurer notre avenir (les 70 prochaines annes), une industrie qui ninnove pas est une industrie qui n'est plus comptitive et elle est morte.

Il n'y pas d'alternative au nuclaire aujourd'hui, les centrales thermique sont le flau du 21 ieme sicle, les nergie renouvelable combin sont loin de fournir l'nergie ncessaire pour un pays comme la France.
L'avenir c'est la Fusion nuclaire, c'est pas pour rien qu'on investit un max sur le projet ITER, c'est une nergie sans danger dailleurs car contrairement  la fission nuclaire il n'y aucun risque de raction en chane (c'est dailleurs tous le probleme).
Quand  la population il faudrait un peu mieu l'duquer quand j'entends que l'acclerateur de particule  geneve risque de cre unn trou noir et dtruire la terre ou que la fusion nuclaire pourrait dtruire un contient entier... :8O: 

Et si les voitures lectrique c'est l'avenir raison de plus dinvertir dans le nuclaire car j'ose meme pas imaginer combien faudrait de panneaux solaire pour faire un plein complet  ::aie:: 
Le nuclaire est une opportunit, cette nergie nous laisse 100ans pour trouver un moyen de rpondre  nos besoins d'nergie qui augmente chaque annes et le tous sans rchauffer la plante, que demander de plus ? des emploies non dlocalisable aussi...

Quand  vos petites les du pacifique qui sont 100% solaire vous avez quoi ? elles vont disparatre sous les eaux dans 50ans, les coupables serons plus les Allemands que nous, jespre que les Allemands accueillerons les rfugis climatique  ::ptdr::

----------


## Herv Autret

> Tu as pas mal d'inventions "rvolutionnaires" mortes-nes car les mecs cdent  l'appt du gain en se faisant acheter le brevet. Par exemple tu as une techno dont le nom m'chappe qui amplifie la puissance par 10, 1 watt rcolt = 10 watts  la sortie pour exploiter.


Oui, j'en connais aussi. Les ressorts, par exemple : tendus lentement ils demandent peu de puissance : relchs brusquement, ils peuvent en dlivrer beaucoup.
C'est mme connu depuis la prhistoire, avec les arcs pour lancer les flches. 
Mais on ne tire jamais plus d'nergie qu'on n'en fournit  ce genre de systme.

 +

----------


## wlofab

> Cela rsulte du fait que le soleil n'est pas au rendez-vous de tous les jours dans certaines localits. Pour pallier cela, la construction de centrales oliennes s'avre tre trs utile, car cela permettra de produire continuellement de l'nergie.


Alors selon l'auteur, le soleil ne brille pas tous les jours mais en revanche, le vent souffle lui, en continu?
Il y a des raccourcis un peu rapides dans cet article...

----------


## Mingolito

Dj par rapport au solaire le vent fonctionne aussi la nuit  ::mrgreen:: 
Le choix du site pour l'olien est fondamental, sur certains sites il y  quasiment tous le temps du vent.
Donc la diffrence entre une olienne rentable et une autre  bide, c'est le site.

Sinon pour rpondre  ce qui  t dit plus haut je pense qu'on est tous d'accord pour dire qu'il y  pas de solution miracle pour remplacer le nuclaire, mais que en additionnant plusieurs choses on peut quand mme augmenter srieusement la part de renouvelable, ou diminuer la consommation, c'est pas impossible puisque a  t fait dans d'autres pays :
- eau chaude solaire ou gothermique
- panneaux solaires
- centrales solaires
- oliens
- hydrauliques (en France les plus gros sites sont dj faits mais il resterais normment de petits sites potentiels  faire par des particulier ou des pme)
- conomie d'nergies (division par 5 des cots nergtique d'un logement)
- etc.

Au lieu de favoriser des projets srieux, l'autre tarte engloutie des millions avec vos impts dans un projet grotesque qui est la rise du monde entier : Scandale d'tat: la communication de Sgolne Royal sur la route solaire ne repose pas seulement sur l'incomptence mais sur le mensonge dlibr. Deux lourdes erreurs accablantes. Au lieu d'avoir envoy cette foldingue en prison aprs avoir ruin la rgion la rgion Poitou-Charentes, la foldingue  t nomme ministre, un comble :  L'audit sur la rgion Poitou-Charentes confirme la dette de 132 M : Sgolne Royal devra s'expliquer.

Bref au lieu d'tre en avance la dessus la France est en retard car gouverne par des dbiles et des voleurs.

----------


## youtpout978

Le barrage a a quand mme un gros impact cologique quand a nentrane pas un conflit pour l'eau quand un fleuve traverse plusieurs pays.

Je ne connais pas la part de l'investissement sur l'nergie marine mais l'hydrolienne est une bonne solution, surtout que la France a un des territoires maritimes parmi les plus grand du monde (en comptant les iles), surtout que le courant marin ne marche pas par alternance ... Il y a aussi l'nergie marmotrice, houlomotrice ...

Tous les systmes a rcupration d'nergie, des systmes bass sur nos mouvements, toutes faon on en est qu'au dbut, peut tre l'avance de la physique nous fera trouver d'autre moyens d'exploiter les nergies existantes.

----------


## TallyHo

> *Il n'y pas d'alternative au nuclaire* aujourd'hui, les centrales thermique sont le flau du 21 ieme sicle, les nergie renouvelable combin sont loin de fournir l'nergie ncessaire pour un pays comme la France.


*En apparence*, ce qui ne veut pas dire qu'il n'y en a pas. Elles ne sont pas mises en avant ou elles sont rachetes pour tre enterres et donc tu n'en as pas forcment connaissance. En France, on pourrait dj :

Intgrer l'olien  l'architecture,Dvelopper l'nergie houlomotrice (et il y a de quoi faire chez nous),Communiquer sur la gothermie.

De plus, quand on parle nergie, ce n'est pas qu'un raisonnement productif qu'il faut avoir mais aussi voir les moyens de moins en consommer, c'est un ensemble. Je ne parle pas forcment des conomies d'nergie, ni mme de la rcupration (eau de pluie ou dchets pour chauffer par exemple) mais du systme de production en gnral.

Un simple exemple : la culture en tage qui a l'avantage de gagner de la place et de consommer moins d'nergie en dplacement du tracteur et autres machines. De plus, a amliore naturellement les rendements car il y a un cosystme diversifi et donc beaucoup plus favorable. Ca peut se faire dans les vergers par exemple, tu plantes un arbre qui est amen  pousser haut et en dessous un arbre plus petit. Tu as aussi ce genre de systmes : http://www.ecolopop.info/2011/05/des...roximite/13447

Autre exemple : On sait parfaitement matriser certains insectes naturellement. C'est  dire que tu vas faire de la patate et tu plantes autour du champ telle plante car elle loigne les nuisibles qui peuvent ravager ta culture. Au lieu de a, on prfre asperger de conneries chimiques qui prennent de l'nergie pour tre produites, qui polluent et qui nous empoisonnent... Au lieu de a, on pourrait trs bien imaginer que La France investisse dans la recherche de dsherbant ou produit naturel pour loigner les insectes en exploitant les proprits des plantes.

Je vous prends souvent des exemples dans l'agriculture car c'est un domaine que je connais un peu quand je me suis suis engag pour mon dpartement mais je suis certain qu'on pourrait trouver des exemples dans d'autres secteurs d'activit.

Donc la question n'est pas uniquement la production ou la ressource. Il y a des ides et des technologies pour commencer srieusement  repenser a. Si a ne se fait pas, c'est tout simplement que le lobby nergtique est trs puissant et qu'il veut rester sur les nergies classiques sans rien changer. De plus, il y a un manque de volont politique vident, je l'ai constat  maintes reprises. Les deux raisons peuvent tre lies parfois.




> Le nuclaire est une opportunit, cette nergie nous laisse 100ans pour trouver un moyen de rpondre  nos besoins d'nergie qui augmente chaque annes et le tous sans rchauffer la plante, que demander de plus ?


C'est la thorie du provisoire qui devient dfinitif... Faire accepter une ide en essayant de trouver un "compromis provisoire", puis laisser l'ide provisoire en place en comptant sur la mmoire courte des gens... Et bien souvent a marche, on le voit  chaque lection  ::D: 

En fait, on pourrait retourner la question : pourquoi attendre 100 ans ? Les moyens sont l, a peut se faire dans les 2-3 prochaines dcennies ou au moins amorcer srieusement le changement dans la prochaine gnration.

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> *L'nergie solaire serait en train de devenir la moins coteuse au monde*
> *mais sa disponibilit peut-elle assurer l'alimentation des datacenters ?*


Les piles rechargeable ont le mme problme pour l'autosuffisance.

----------


## Jipt

> Un simple exemple : la culture en tage qui a l'avantage de gagner de la place et de consommer moins d'nergie en dplacement du tracteur et autres machines. De plus, a amliore naturellement les rendements car il y a un cosystme diversifi et donc beaucoup plus favorable. Ca peut se faire dans les vergers par exemple, tu plantes un arbre qui est amen  pousser haut et en dessous un arbre plus petit. Tu as aussi ce genre de systmes : http://www.ecolopop.info/2011/05/des...roximite/13447
> 
> Autre exemple : On sait parfaitement matriser certains insectes naturellement. C'est  dire que tu vas faire de la patate et tu plantes autour du champ telle plante car elle loigne les nuisibles qui peuvent ravager ta culture. Au lieu de a, on prfre asperger de conneries chimiques qui prennent de l'nergie pour tre produites, qui polluent et qui nous empoisonnent... Au lieu de a, on pourrait trs bien imaginer que La France investisse dans la recherche de dsherbant ou produit naturel pour loigner les insectes en exploitant les proprits des plantes.


Mais rflchis deux secondes ma poule : a ne rapporterait pas une thune (ou si peu) ton plan, impossible que les "gros cigares" y adhrent, point.




> En fait, on pourrait retourner la question : pourquoi attendre 100 ans ? Les moyens sont l, a peut se faire dans les 2-3 prochaines dcennies ou au moins amorcer srieusement le changement dans la prochaine gnration.


Pourquoi 2-3 dcennies ? a pourrait se faire demain, surtout que a fait bien 2-3 dcennies que je rabche le mme discours...
Mais il n'y a pas pire sourd que celui qui ne veut pas entendre.
Ah si, il y a pire : celui qui ne veut *pas faire l'effort* (de comprendre, de mettre en application, etc.)

----------


## TallyHo

Pourquoi a ne rapporterait pas d'argent ? Je ne saisis pas ta logique... Sinon oui tu as raison, a peut dmarrer demain mais je parlais de 2-3 dcennies pour que a se propage, que a se cale bien, etc... Bref, a prend du temps de changer de logiciel  ::): 



PS : Merci de ne pas dvoiler notre vie prive sur le forum en utilisant des surnoms affectueux...

----------


## MABROUKI

> Jipt 
> Ah si, il y a pire : celui qui ne veut pas faire l'effort (de comprendre, de mettre en application, etc.)


Voil qui est bien parl....comme le dit  si bien  l'adage :il n'est jamais trop tard pour bien  faire !!!

----------


## Lamer84

Je pense que Google l'a fait bien avec investir aux nergies  renouvables.  Mais ce n'est pas un grand rsultat de le faire maintenant quand l'nergie solaire est moins chre que l'nergie fossile. Mon pre a mis dans les annes 1970 la lumire et l'eau chaude solaires quand le Wattpeak  cote plus de 20 Euro. Mais je ne veux pas tre injuste, c'est beaucoup plus mieux  l'anne 2017 que jamais.

----------


## Jipt

> Pourquoi a ne rapporterait pas d'argent ? Je ne saisis pas ta logique... Sinon oui tu as raison, a peut dmarrer demain mais je parlais de 2-3 dcennies pour que a se propage, que a se cale bien, etc... Bref, a prend du temps de changer de logiciel


Pas beaucoup, quoi. Pas des valises, juste des cacahutes, pas de quoi se bouger pour si peu, c'est a que je voulais dire.
Pi surtout que c'est incontrlable : si t'as un seul cble t'as qu'un seul bouton  grer pour avoir la populace tremblante  tes pieds ; si chacun fait son nergie dans son coin, t'auras mme plus les allouf's pour allumer ton cigare...




> PS : Merci de ne pas dvoiler notre vie prive sur le forum en utilisant des surnoms affectueux...


 ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::  

Allez, joyeux Nol !

----------


## marsupial

Jipt a malheureusement raison.
Exemple hors sujet : le F35 cote 1000 milliards de dollars pour quiper l'arme amricaine fruit d'une collaboration entre Boeing et Lockheed Martin qui empapapapaoutent le contribuable amricain. Trump vient de les mettre en concurrence afin de faire baisser ce cot.
De cet exemple il devient ais de comprendre que le complexe militaro-industriel et financier verrouille le secteur de l'nergie nuclaire galement.

Pourtant il existe des voies  suivre renouvelables, quasi inpuisables puisque recyclant des dchets radioactifs en faible quantit autrement qu'en fabriquant des armes de destruction ( russes et amricains ont repris leur course  l'armement car la situation qui les oppose au Moyen-Orient se rsout ).

Donc, nous, pour notre part, allons sans tarder reprendre notre libert en retournant  notre chre neutralit avec une belle pine qui s'appelle le terrorisme et nous ne serons pas prts de revenir dans l'OTAN de sitt. Donc, de ce fait, ayant respecter notre parole, disposant enfin d'une force de dissuasion sre, nous pouvons dmanteler les centrales tout en recyclant par le biais d'une solution exportable et soumise  brevets.
Devinez pourquoi je dis cela et comment je le sais. Tout btement pour l'avoir dcouverte 2 mois avant Tchernobyl.

Sur ce, bon rveillon, joyeux nol et bonnes ftes.

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> De cet exemple il devient ais de comprendre que le complexe militaro-industriel et financier verrouille le secteur de l'nergie nuclaire galement.
> 
> Devinez pourquoi je dis cela et comment je le sais. Tout btement pour l'avoir dcouverte 2 mois avant Tchernobyl.
> 
> Sur ce, bon rveillon, joyeux nol et bonnes ftes.


tre pris pour cible est tous aussi dangereux, srement pour cela  qu'elles sont dmesurment grande c'est centrale nuclaire. comme une  mise en garde...
le cinma  surtout fait allusion  la maison blanche dans le film indpendance day et Barack Obama  rduire les missions de gaz  effet de serre sur le sol des U.S.A. .

Joyeux nol et bonnes ftes.

L'ONU devrait en faire de mme, en tous cas je le leurs souhaite.

----------


## Njrd

Bonjour, 

Je suis le dbat de loin car le sujet et les changes sont trs intressant. 

Nanmoins, je suis trs tonn de lire ceci :



> nous ne serons pas prts de revenir dans l'OTAN de sitt.


La France a dj rintgre l'OTAN. D'abord en 2007, par les choix de Nicolas Sarkozy. En effet, ce dernier a entrin le retour de la France dans le : Commandement intgr de l'OTAN. Comprendre, thoriquement, la France n'est toujours pas dans l'OTAN (l'organisation) mais en pratique, ses commandements participent  la majorit des exercices effectus dans le cadre du Trait Atlantique. 

Plus d'informations ici : Wikipdia. Je vous invite  lire les sections: Sommet de l'OTAN Strasbourg-Kehl (2009) - Rvlations de WikiLeaks et intgration des armes nuclaires (2010) - Autres dclarations (2011) - Consquences

Cet tat de fait a fini par pos problme puisque juridiquement, la France n'est pas vritablement dans l'organisation. Notamment en ce qui concerne les diffrents QG franais utiliss par les forces armes trangres. C'est pourquoi, notre actuel prsident, Franois Hollande, a dfinitivement achev le travail commenc en 2007. Depuis janvier/fvrier 2016 (le temps que les deux assembles votent le texte), la France est pleinement membre de l'OTAN. Lien vers la conclusion du texte prsent au snat (je vous invite fortement  lire tout l'article) : Snat.fr. 

Une petite mise en perspective de tout cela avec divers journaux et prises de position : 
diplomatie.gouv.fratlanticomarianne
Juste pour rappeler le contexte : la France est l'un des seuls pays au monde  possder un Groupe Aronaval complet (plus d'informations ici : Wikipdia). Autrement dit, un groupe de combat naval articul autour d'un porte-avions (et non pas un porte-aronefs). Celui-ci comprend donc un porte-avions nuclaire, le Charles de Gaulle, un sous-marin nuclaire d'attaque (SNA) de classe Rubis, au moins une frgate de lutte anti-sous-marines, au moins une frgate anti-arienne de classe Horizon, une frgate de patrouille de classe La Fayette et un ptrolier ravitailleur de classe Durance. 

Dans le monde, seuls 6 pays on des porte-avions : USA (10), France (1), Russie (1), Chine (1), Inde (2), Brsil (1) (Lien Wikipdia). MAIS, celui du Brsil est l'ancien porte-avion franais Clmenceau renomm en Sao Paulo et est uniquement destin  des entranements d'appontages ainsi qu' des oprations entre pilotes trangers (cas par exemple des exercices de l'OTAN). Celui de la Chine est en service depuis 2013 dans sa formation GA et uniquement destin  l'entrainement du groupe (3 ans d'expriences c'est trs peu) mais aussi des quipes prsentent sur les chantiers navales. L'Inde qui en a 2, voit le premier, le INS Viraat (c'est le HMS Herms rachet  la Royal Navy en 1986), retir en 2016 pour obsolescence. Le second, le INS Vikramaditya remplaant donc le premier, est rachet en 2004  la Russie (c'est le Amiral Gorchkov). Prvu pour une mise en service en 2008, il le sera rellement qu'en 2013 et permet  l'Inde de continuer l'entrainement de sa force arienne mais pas de rel GA. 

Du coup, seuls les USA (9 GA dont 6 pouvant tre dploy  tout moment dans le monde, lien Wikipdia), la Russie et la France (un tout petit peu la Chine et l'Inde) peuvent faire les "fier" d'avoir un GA oprationnel dans le monde. Et encore, 1 GA = seulement 6 mois par an de dploiement (il faut 6 mois pour effectuer l'entretien d'un sous-marin nuclaire). 

Tout cela pour dire quoi. Tout simplement qu'il s'agit ici de go-politique et qu'en plus de la dissuasion nuclaire, la France a fait le choix, sous De Gaulle, de l'indpendance nergtique vis  vis du monde. Situation qui a chang partiellement avec le retour de la France dans l'OTAN. 

Et que donc, tout cela influe galement sur les choix raliss au niveau nergtique pour notre pays mais aussi dans le cadre des politiques europennes, notamment la Politique de Dfense et de Scurit Commune (PDSC) de l'Union Europenne (lien : Wikipdia) et galement la Politique trangre et de Scurit Commune (PESC) de l'Union Europenne (lien : Wikipdia).

Et hop, a me permet de pointer galement une lacune au niveau europen concernant l'nergie : nous n'avons pas de politique nergtique commune alors mme que l'Union Europenne a ses racines sur des projets conomiques (CECA et CEE). => lien Wikipdia.

My two cent  :;):

----------


## Victor Vincent

*Google aurait utilis 100 % dnergies renouvelables pour alimenter tous ses bureaux et Datacenter en 2017,*
*d'aprs son premier vice-prsident*

Annonc en 2016, cest dsormais fait. Google affirme avoir achet et mme dpass la quantit dnergie ncessaire pour alimenter ses 70 bureaux et 15 Datacenter  travers le monde.  Il y a un peu plus d'un an, nous avons annonc que nous tions sur la bonne voie pour acheter suffisamment d'nergie renouvelable pour couvrir toute l'lectricit que nous consommons au cours de la prochaine anne. Nous venons de terminer la comptabilisation de la consommation d'nergie de Google en 2017, et c'est officiel : nous avons atteint notre objectif , dclare son premier vice-prsident, Urs Hlzle. Avec une consommation qui serait de 5,7 trawatts-heures par an, soit  peu prs lquivalent dune ville comme San Francisco (865 000 habitants), la firme de Palo Alto deviendrait ainsi la premire entreprise de cette taille  russir lexploit dun 100 % dnergie renouvelable daprs Hlzle.

Il faut cependant prciser que ces 100 % ne signifie pas que Google utilise exclusivement de lnergie renouvelable.  Nous disons que nous avons  nivel  notre consommation d'nergie, car il n'est pas encore possible de  propulser  une entreprise de notre envergure par une nergie renouvelable  100 %.  rajoute Hlzle.  En effet, la production dnergie associe  lolienne et aux panneaux solaires dpend de paramtres non maitriss (vent et luminosit du soleil). De plus il est  difficile de tracer si lnergie dune ferme olienne X va approvisionner un centre de donnes Y , soutenait dans un billet de blog de Gary Demasi, directeur des infrastructures de Google datant de 2016. Bien que des innovations tendant  rsoudre ces barrires existent, elles ne sont pas encore mises en uvre par Google. On peut citer les systmes de charge intgrs ou  behind the meter . Il sagit de systme de stockage dnergie sinstallant directement sur le site de production.


En gros cette annonce veut dire que lentreprise a achet en nergie renouvelable autant de kilowattheures dnergie consomms durant lanne 2017. Cette nergie achete est par la suite revendue  un fournisseur. Il sagit dun gros investissement. En effet, une priode de deux ans spare la signature de contrat, la construction des parcs oliens ou de la centrale solaire de la production effective dnergie, affirme Urs. Ne sarrtant pas en si bon chemin, Google propulse  ce jour, son investissement  hauteur de 3,5 milliards de dollars, en comptant la signature de contrats pour lachat de trois gigawatts (GW). Ces contrats concernent vingt parcs oliens et solaires dans le monde, notamment en Sude et aux Pays-Bas, pour alimenter ses centres de donnes europens. Cette dmarche suit la logique de construction de centres de donnes et de bureaux qui augmentent considrablement le besoin en nergie.

 Nous devons constamment ajouter des nergies renouvelables  notre portefeuille pour suivre le rythme. Donc, nous continuerons  signer des contrats pour acheter plus d'nergie renouvelable. Et, dans les rgions o nous ne pouvons pas encore acheter d'nergies renouvelables, nous continuerons  travailler sur les moyens d'ouvrir le march .  Pour ce faire, Google collabore avec des entreprises telles que la Renewable Energy Buyers Alliance et la  Re-Source Platform , dclare Hlzle.  Ces avances pourraient inspirer dautres acteurs. En effet, pour un montant total de 145 millions deuros, Energia a ouvert le plus grand parc olien d'Irlande, avec une capacit de 95 MW  Meenadreen.

Source : blog Google

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que d'autres gants suivront l'exemple de Google ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Le milliardaire de la Tech Elon Musk dvoile son plan pour alimenter tous les tats-Unis en nergie renouvelable et il opte pour le solaire

 ::fleche::  L'nergie solaire serait en train de devenir la moins coteuse au monde, mais sa disponibilit peut-elle assurer l'alimentation des datacenters ?

 ::fleche::  Google et Duke Energy partenaires pour la fourniture dnergie renouvelable, dans le cadre du programme Green Source Rider

----------


## Marco46

Et maintenant un p'tit bilan carbone qu'on rigole un peu  ::aie::

----------


## Cpt Anderson

et la marmotte ? ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il faut cependant prciser que ces 100 % ne signifie pas que Google utilise exclusivement de lnergie renouvelable.  Nous disons que nous avons  nivel  notre consommation d'nergie, car il n'est pas encore possible de  propulser  une entreprise de notre envergure par une nergie renouvelable  100 %.  rajoute Hlzle.  En effet, la production dnergie associe  lolienne et aux panneaux solaires dpend de paramtres non maitriss (vent et luminosit du soleil). De plus il est  difficile de tracer si lnergie dune ferme olienne X va approvisionner un centre de donnes Y , soutenait dans un billet de blog de Gary Demasi, directeur des infrastructures de Google datant de 2016. *Bien que des innovations tendant  rsoudre ces barrires existent, elles ne sont pas encore mises en uvre par Google. On peut citer les systmes de charge intgrs ou  behind the meter . Il sagit de systme de stockage dnergie sinstallant directement sur le site de production.*


Il y a bien des technologies de stockage d'nergie en cours de dveloppement, c'est important pour le renouvelable, parce que le soleil et le vent c'est pas 24h/24.

En fait c'est un peu comme si ils avaient demander  une socit de produire 5,7 trawatts-heures par an dlectricit renouvelable.
Mais Google a peut tre utilis de l'nergie nuclaire quand la production d'nergie renouvelable n'tait pas suffisante.
Et il y a des gens qui pensaient avoir achet de l'nergie nuclaire et qui ont eu de l'nergie renouvelable quand Google consommait moins que ce que les panneaux solaire produisait  cet instant.

C'est pas du tout comme l'Allemagne qui dit "On ne produit pas d'nergie nuclaire en Allemagne" tout en en achetant  la France.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)C'est pas du tout comme l'Allemagne qui dit "On ne produit pas d'nergie nuclaire en Allemagne" tout en en achetant  la France.


Vrai, mais marginal. Le gros de leur consommation, c'est de l'lectricit au charbon en provenance de Pologne, ou la pollution atmosphrique fait des ravages(40 000 morts par an).

----------


## BenoitM

Google ca ne veut pas dire grand chose...

https://www.lesechos.fr/20/05/2016/l...atre-jours.htm

Ca c'est un peu plus impressionnant




> C'est pas du tout comme l'Allemagne qui dit "On ne produit pas d'nergie nuclaire en Allemagne" tout en en achetant  la France.


Tout aussi faux



> Vrai, mais marginal. Le gros de leur consommation, c'est de l'lectricit au charbon en provenance de Pologne, ou la pollution atmosphrique fait des ravages(40 000 morts par an).


Faux
L'Allemagne exporte plus d'lectricit que ce qu'elle ne consomme

----------


## Cyanobacterius

el_slapper, BenoitM a effectivement raison, l'Allemagne exporte plus d'lectricit qu'elle n'en importe. Et la part d'import se situe  environ 1%, et d'export 6% de la production Allemande.

Voir sur le site qui donne toutes les donnes de production lectriques de lAllemagne :
https://www.energy-charts.de/power.h...rces&year=2018
(a n'affiche que les 10 derniers jours, il faut largir la zone de dure en dessous du graphique)

L'Allemagne ne fait qu'exporter quasiment en Pologne (et pas grand chose) :
https://www.energy-charts.de/power.h...port&year=2018

Et mme si Google n'utilise pas que de l'nergie renouvelable actuellement, elle a surtout financ les investissements en nergie renouvelable (ce que ne font pas certains tats, et surtout l'administration Trump aux USA qui relance le ptrole et le charbon..), donc c'est quand mme une trs bonne chose pour la plante.

Et si on veut des infos sur les nergies renouvelables, il y a ce site qui donne pas mal d'actus sur le sujet :
www.enerzine.com
Sinon il faut regarder les bilans lectriques des diffrents pays o sont les datacenters, a dpend beaucoup des pays.

----------


## Ludovic Barry

*Tous les datacenters et bureaux d'Apple dans le monde sont aliments  100 % en nergies renouvelables*
*pour lutter contre le changement climatique*

Dsormais, les magasins, les bureaux, les centres de donnes, ainsi que les sites en colocation dans 43 pays, y compris les tats-Unis, le Royaume-Uni, la Chine et lInde de la firme amricaine Apple sont aliments  100 % par de lnergie propre, c'est ce que la firme a annonc hier. Cette initiative s'inscrit dans son engagement pour lutter contre le changement climatique et crer un environnement plus sain. Elle n'est pas reste sans consquence, car selon Apple, neuf de ses partenaires de la chane de production se sont engags  alimenter toute leur production avec de lnergie propre, totalisant le nombre de fournisseurs engags dans cette dmarche  23.

 Nous sommes rsolus  laisser derrire nous un monde meilleur. Aprs des annes de travail, nous sommes fiers davoir atteint cette tape importante , a dclar Tim Cook, CEO dApple.  Nous allons continuer de repousser les limites du possible lorsqu'il s'agit des matriaux contenus dans nos produits, de la faon dont nous les recyclons, de nos sites et de notre travail avec nos fournisseurs afin de mettre au point des sources cratives et avant-gardistes dnergie renouvelable. Nous savons que notre avenir en dpend , a-t-il ajout.

Apple et ses partenaires dveloppent des projets d'nergie renouvelable partout dans le monde, proposant ainsi d'autres options daccs  lnergie pour les communauts locales et les pays. Les sources d'nergie mises en avant par ces projets sont les panneaux solaires et les parcs oliens, ainsi que des technologies mergentes comme les piles combustibles  biogaz, les systmes microhydrolectriques et les technologies de stockage dnergie.


*Le nouveau sige social dApple  Cupertino est aliment  100 % par de lnergie renouvelable*
L'anne 2014 a vu tous les centres de donnes dApple aliments entirement par de lnergie renouvelable.  noter que les initiatives de la firme relative  l'nergie renouvelable ont permis de rduire les missions de gaz  effet de serre.

Parmi les projets dnergie renouvelable notables de la firme, nous pouvons noter :Apple Park, le nouveau sige social dApple  Cupertino, avec une certification LEED, un systme nord-amricain de standardisation dans le domaine de l'nergie renouvelable ;la cration de projets oliens et solaires dans six provinces de Chine.
Enfin, dans le but d'appuyer les initiatives de la firme, des fournisseurs se sont engags  fonctionner  100 % sur les nergies renouvelables, dont neuf nouveaux fournisseurs. Ce sont entre autres : 

 Arkema, un concepteur de biopolymres haute performance ; DSM Engineering Plastics, fabricant de connecteurs et cbles ; ECCO Leather, fabricant de tissus ; Finisar, producteur leader aux tats-Unis de composants de communication optique et de diodes laser  cavit verticale mettant par la surface ; Luxshare-ICT, fournisseur daccessoires pour les produits Apple ; Pegatron, qui assemble un certain nombre de produits ; Quadrant, un fournisseur daimants et de composants magntiques qui entrent dans la composition de plusieurs produits Apple ; Quanta Computer, lun des premiers fournisseurs de Mac ; Taiyo Ink Mfg. Co, qui produit des masques de soudure pour les circuits imprims au Japon.
Source : Apple

*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Google aurait utilis 100 % d'nergies renouvelables pour alimenter tous ses bureaux et datacenters en 2017, d'aprs son premier vice-prsident
 ::fleche::  Apple va installer une ferme solaire de 200MW dans l'tat du Nevada, pour alimenter son datacenter et les rsidents locaux en nergie propre

----------


## vayel

assurment une grande entreprise, un exemple dans le monde.

Ce n'est pas prcis mais je pense que les usines en chine qui fabrique les composants de l'incroyable, lexceptionnel Iphone sont eux aussi aliment par l'nergie renouvelable et l'iphone est 100% recyclable, je parie qu'Apple recycle les Iphone 8 en iphone 9 tels que Foxconn

----------


## bcag2

Qu'ils commencent par faire des produits durables, rparables!
Encore du greenwashing comme ils savent faire rgulirement.

----------


## Jipt

Et pourtant il a d y avoir des tudes de march, avant de lancer la prod', non ?

Donc a prouve que les clients s'en tamponnent grave de l'impact environnemental, et les entreprises encore plus car, _in fine_, ou bien elles vendent beaucoup de ces cochonneries et c'est la plante qui morfle, ou bien elles n'en vendent pas et la plante morfle tout autant : que faire des invendus ?

Et quid des ressources gaspilles pour fabriquer ces produits, les vendus comme les invendus ?

Quelle pagaille...

----------


## Saverok

J'ai l'impression de lire les discours sur le nuclaire dans les annes 60 sauf que jamais il n'tait question de la fin de vie des centrales  l'poque.
Du coup, quand on prend en compte le cot de construction d'une centrale, son fonctionnement, le stockage des dchets et le le cot de dmontage de ladite centrale, on se rend bien compte que cette nergie n'est pas si bon march qu'on a essay de nous le faire croire.

Avec le solaire, j'ai un peu l'impression que c'est la mme chose.
La production des panneaux solaires ncessite normment d'eau et surtout, beaucoup de mtaux lourd que l'on ne sait pas recycler  l'heure actuelle.
De plus, les panneaux ont une dure de vie relativement courte et ne sont pas trs rsistant (mme s'il y a eu beaucoup de progrs sur cet aspect, j'en connais qui ont dchant lorsqu'il ont connu leurs premires grles...)
Autrement dit, si on prend le cot global de cette nergie avec la prise en compte du recyclage et de la dure de vie des panneaux, est-elle rellement si peu cher et surtout, si colo que ce l'on prtend ?

----------


## clorr

Il y a un monde entre acheter de l'lectricit verte et dire que les quipements sont aliments  llectricit verte.

Acheter de l'lectricit verte consiste simplement  acheter des bons d'lectricit verte pour un montant quivalent  ce qui est consomm. Pour autant, le rseau ne garantit pas que l'lectricit consomme est issue de sources renouvelables. Donc,  moins qu'Apple ait coup ses btiments du rseau et aie cr des sources renouvelables partout o ils consomment de l'lectricit, on ne peut pas dire qu'ils sont aliments par du renouvelable.

Aprs, qu'ils achtent du renouvelable est toujours mieux que rien, mais cela ne rsoud pas le problme de l'intermittence car si le renouvelable est souvent excdentaire en journe, il est dficitaire la nuit, et c'est compens par les fossiles. Et finalement, ces fossiles qui tournent la nuit tournent aussi le jour pour tre rentables.

Ici, on retombe sur le cas classique o ceux qui ont les moyens payent plus cher pour tre "propre", mais o au final, la consommation de fossileest toujours aussi leve. C'est toujours mieux que rien, mais on peut pas pour autant dire qu'ils sont dans une dmarche volontariste...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ici, on retombe sur le cas classique o ceux qui ont les moyens payent plus cher pour tre "propre", mais o au final, la consommation de fossileest toujours aussi leve. C'est toujours mieux que rien, mais on peut pas pour autant dire qu'ils sont dans une dmarche volontariste...


C'est le mieux qu'il est possible de faire...
En achetant de llectricit renouvelable plus chre, tu motives des gens  produire plus dlectricit renouvelable.

Pour le moment il est impossible de se passer des autres sources d'nergie comme le nuclaire.
La production d'nergie renouvelable dpend de la nature et on ne peut pas encore stocker suffisamment efficacement de l'nergie.
Il y a dj des barrages lectriques partout, l'olien n'est pas du tout efficace, le solaire s'amliore, mais il n'y a pas du soleil au mme endroit 24h/24 ( part dans certaines zones pendant une certaine priode).

Aujourd'hui le 100% renouvelable c'est utopique.

Bon aprs Apple se fait une belle image parce qu'il paie le kWh un peu plus chre.
Mais ils sont responsable de pollutions bien plus grave...
Les batterie de Mac ou d'iPhone ne doivent pas tre extrmement bio.

----------


## edrobal

Gaspiller c'est toujours gaspiller mme si c'est de l'nergie renouvelable. Mais comme dit plus haut, le premier responsable c'est celui qui achte ces merdes.

----------

